# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Fatos Nano: Si i perzura bllokmenet me bisht nder shale

## Albo

*Nano: Si i perzura bllokmenet me bisht nder shale.*

E Shtune, 06 Shkurt 2010

INTERVISTA E PLOTE/ Rrefimi i ish-kryeministrit Fatos Nano vijon me periudhen kur ai ne detyren e kryeministrit te vendit, i duhej te merrte vendime delikate qe lidheshin me Byrone e famshme politike te PPSH. Nano flet edhe per marredheniet me Ramiz Aline dhe pse e refuzoi ate te futej ne Partine Socialiste.

Eshte e vertete qe Ramiz Alia kerkoi te behej anetar i PS-se, pasi iku si president?

Po dhe ma kerkoi mua. Me tha: Po per mua ke ruajtur ndonje tesere rezerve? I thashe: Do na lesh te punojme tani? Ai kerkoi te jete pjese e PS-se, pasi dha doreheqjen si president me pak shantazh ne nje bisede te drejtperdrejte me mua, ne vilen e Presidentit. Me kerkoi qe te mbaj qendrim nese duhet te jepte doreheqjen ose jo. Ne prill te vitit 1992.

A ju kerkoi garanci per veten Ramiz Alia?

Natyrisht ai garancine nuk mund ta kerkonte nga opozita, do ta kerkonte nga qeveria. I ka pasur dyert te mbyllura nga qeveria, me presidentin e ri gjithashtu. Marredheniet e Berishes me Aline kane qene te veshtira, mos them te pamundura.

Por grupi i bllokmeneve qe u denuan ne Kongresin e 10-te, cfare reagimi paten ndaj transformimit te Partise se Punes?

Une mora vendim si Kryeminister per t'i nxjerre nga Blloku. Iken me bisht nder shale ne shtepi te tjera me perjashtim te Spiro Kolekes dhe ndonje tjetri. E kini parasysh Spirua, ndertuesi i te gjitha "kutive" 50 m2 te strehimit ne komunizem, qe kishte nje vile super te bollshme, me thene te drejten nuk e di se kush e ka sot. Me shkruan nje leter, fletore aritmetike me katrore, 16 faqe me shkrim dore, ku me thoshte se jo vetem se nuk duhet te dilte, por kishte nevoje per strehim suplementar se ishte bere gjysh dhe po i rriteshin femijet e femijeve. Si perfundim, ne bashkepunim me garden e shtetit, me hir e me pahir, u shoqeruan ne apartamentet e reja normale, ku u futen edhe familje te persekutuara ne te njejten kohe. Nje nga kuriozitetet ne kete histori eshte se shkresen e firmosur ne vendimin e qeverise nga une, ma kthejne me shenimin e Pali Miskes, ku thoshte se nuk leviz nga shtepia edhe sikur topat te bien. Vetem topa s'kishte Pali, se duhen topa per te perballuar topa.

Zoti Nano, jemi serish tek ky moment, si arritet ju si kryetar i PS, diskutuam ne emisionin e kaluar qe nuk arritet qe te kishit nje marreveshje, nuk pati nje bisede koke me koke midis jush dhe Ramiz Alise per tranzicionin. Si arritet ta benit tranzicionin e Partise se Punes ne Parti Socialiste. Aq me teper sikurse thate, nuk pranuat qe Ramiz Alia te ishte anetar i Partise Socialiste dhe byroistet e famshem, ajo kaste qe kishte drejtuar per pothuajse 40 vjet u larguan, ju ishit madje agresiv me ta...

Atehere, me eshte dashur te perballem me sfida te paqena si zbrazja e bllokut, apo gerdufja per topa njerezve pa topa dhe per shembull, mora pjese ne disa plenume te fundit te ish-komitetit qendror te ish-Partise se Punes, ne procesin e tranzicionit drejt Kongresit te 10-te, ku krijuam Partine Socialiste. Nje nga te spikaturit dhe ne vemendjen e historise politike te 20 viteve te fundit, gjithashtu eshte ai i 20-shkurtit, kur u rrezua busti i Enver Hoxhes, shtatorja, ne te cilin sic ka edhe shume deshmi te tjera, une do te them ate pjese timen. Une isha ulur prane Haxhi Lleshit, isha kandidat i plenumit prej disa javesh, si Kryeminister, si zevendeskryeminister i projektuar per Qeverine dhe pasi u anoncua lajmi ne nje fletushke qe i erdhi Ramiz Alise, qe u rrezua edhe busti, qe shume e interpretojne si nje strategji ne mes te pamundesise per te reaguar. Domethene, mbajti plenumin te mbledhur qe lajmin e pashmangshem te rrezimit te shtatores ta sillnin aty. Ne te vetmin mjedis politik qe po ai drejtonte, asnje tjeter, ketu filluan reagimet e para, pergjithesisht atmosfera ishte qe pritej te ndodhte. Ata qe jane si quajtur si korifenj te ish-byrose politike dhe kjo shprehet me ne fund se Partia Komuniste eshte ne perqindje nen zero, te paperfillshme elektorale edhe sot kesaj dite. Tani, me gjithe respektin, poeti Hysni Milloshi nuk mund te mbledhe asnje komunist, ky eshte avantazh per pluralizmin shqiptar. Ne vend te tyre, cuditerisht, reaguan ne menyre tragjikomike disa nga ata qe nuk deshen te dilnin nga blloku. Me kujtohet Spiro Koleka ne moshen e tij te thyer edhe ne ate kohe, nuk e di a eshte gjalle, por ka jetuar gjate, ngrihet edhe thote me zerin dhe dridhjet e nje plaku te mocem, papritmas: Te luftojme deri ne piken e fundit te gjakut. Dhe une i bie me berryl Haxhiut, qe te pakten kishte nje karakter burrnor, jo vetem nga historia e luftes, por edhe si President, apo si kryetar i Presidiumit i Kuvendit Popullor per mjaft kohe, nuk ishte ndonje figure lepitke. I them, xhaxhi Haxhi, ky me mua e ke, pres qe te luftoj une, i thashe. E mo trim i xha Jahos mos i merr seriozisht, me thote Haxhiu. Domethene, me falni, po ta shikoje Koleken, me siguri nuk kontrollonte pikat ne pantallona dhe kerkonte qe te luftonte deri ne pikat e fundit te gjakut, nuk e di, te sigurimit, te ushtrise apo te rinise. Ose ne sallen e Kuvendit te pare Pluralist, te 1991, kur Partia e Punes fitoi 2/3 e vendeve, une serish, per koincidence, isha ulur ne banken e pare te rreshtit qendror, prane Haxhi Lleshit serish.

Ju ishit i vetmi deputet qe fitoi ne Tirane, ku u keput edhe Presidenti i vendit ose sekretari i pare...

Tani, kopshtet nuk perterihen pa krasitje, pluralizmi gjithashtu. Ne nje moment ku shumica e deputeteve te mazhorances se madhe, te ish-Partise se Punes, te pa mesuar me debatin pluralist dhe sulmet e opozites qe ishin shume te forta dhe me efektprurese se sa dimensioni prej 1/3 e tyre ne sallen e Kuvendit, prej 250 deputetesh, mbizoteronte heshtja dhe po fliste dikush nga korifenjte e themeluesve te partise socialiste, te Partise Demokratike, jo Sali Berisha, por Ruli, Zogaj dhe dikush tjeter ose Pashko, ose Ceka. Prapa nesh rrinte Flamur Cani, deputeti i Gjirokaster, ish-kryetar i komitetit ekzekutiv, nje trup i beshem, qe ne ato banka te ngushta, te ceketa, tani vone jane zevendesuar, qe nuk lejonin te shtrinin kembet, e shprehu sikletin ne te cilin ndodheshin perfaqesuesit e Partise Punes perballe opozites se re, ne ate salle qe ata e quanin te patjetersueshme, duke zgjatur kembet dhe duke i rene kompensates se tavolines. Ne heshtje, kumbimi i saj ishte si nje shperthim dhe Haxhi Lleshi qe ishte prane meje, reagoi me doren nen pistolete...

Ishte me pistolete me vete?

Hynin deputetet me pistoleta ne sallat e atehershme edhe ne Kuvendin e pas 1992 madje, derisa u vendosen rregullat moderne, krahas teknikes moderne. Per cudi ka hyre edhe Pjeter Arbnori, kryetari i Kuvendit te pare pluralist me pistolete.

Me pistolete edhe Pjeter Arbnori?

Diku e mbante, jo ne brez si Haxhiu, por ishte rregull i trasheguar, ende ne fuqi. I them Haxhiut, qetesohu se eshte Flamuri prapa, nuk eshte ndonje atentat kunder pushtetit. Qeshi. Pra, ndarja ime me historine dhe ndikimet eventuale te ish-nomenklatures komuniste ne historine e Partise Socialiste, sintetizohet, me lejoni te them se kryetari i kesaj force te re, per shkak te tradites, qe nuk eshte vetem tek e majta, edhe tek e djathta eshte krijuar kjo tradite tashme, qe kultivon autoritetin ne raste vendimesh te rendesishme politike, te padiskutueshem te kryetarit, te udheheqesit. Mund ta kushtezonte kete gje, ne menyre te sintetizuar perfshinte refuzimin tim per t'i dhene teseren Ramiz Alise, duhet te kuptohet, qe me kete, pervec mases se madhe te anetareve, te militanteve dhe votuesve te se majtes, kemi nje procedure jo shume te komplikuar, por sigurisht nepermjet nje procedure riregjistrimi, u ftua te rivinte ne PS, nuk erdhen te gjithe, asgje tjeter nuk na bashkonte me me historine e mbyllur ne Kongresin e dhjete. Natyrisht mund te ishin bere shume gjera me mire, mund te kerkohet sot te ishin gjerat me radikale, por une jam i nje konkluzioni te arsyetuar nga kjo histori qe, pervec perballimit me me shume pergjegjshmeri politike te emocioneve negativiste qe solli dhe akumuloi lufta e gjate e klasave ne Shqiperi dhe nevojes per nje qendrim kombetar, jo vetem ndjese, por edhe integrimi te ish te perndjekurve, te burgosurve, te internuarve, te pushkatuarve, nje pjese shume vitale te kombit, qe do ta kishte bere historine tone ndryshe ne rast se nuk do te ishte goditur nga komunizmi dhe lufta e klasave, si nje instrument i tij, ne mund te kishim aplikuar me shume gradualitet ne tranzicion, vecanerisht ne reformat ekonomike, per te mos shkaterruar krahas kohezionit social, strukturen ekonomike dhe resurset qe mund te shpetoheshin per te konkurruar ne tregjet e hapura.

Ishte e mundur te shpetohej dicka nga ekonomia shqiptare?

Ishte shume e mundur te shpetohej shumecka, aspak gjithcka, por struktura materiale qe mund te vazhdonte te prodhonte dhe per shkak se u bllokua dhe u shkaterrua edhe me greva politikisht te arsyetuara, por pa sens per gjendjen ekonomike te vendit, mund te na kishte kursyer nje pjese te konsiderueshme te ndihmave dhe te fondeve te asistences qe kemi marre nga bota per te mbijetuar ose per te rivene ne pune nje ekonomi ndryshe. Une kujtohem ne 2004, ne nje bisede me nje ish-kryeminister rumun, pas periudhes te Causheskut, nje nga kryeministrat e pare, Vakarovju, qe ne 2004, ne nje vizite timen zyrtare ishte kryetar i senatit, ekonomist si profesion, natyrisht burre i vjeter, 70-vjec. Me thote, keni bere shume gabime ne tranzicion, papritmas, kur hyme ne BE, eshte ceshtje e 2004, ne kuptuam qe duhet ta kishim ruajtur dhe jo shkaterruar industrine tone petro-kimike, sepse tani do te ishim shume me teper ne pozita konkurruese ne tregjet evropiane se sa pa te. Apo bullgaret me industrine elektronike, apo shikoni se cfare bejne vendet Balltike, lituanet, estonezet, tani jane ekonomite me te dixhitalizuara ne Bashkimin Evropian, per shkak se evituan shume nga efektet negative te emocioneve politike, natyrisht atehere s'ka pasur aq pasoja goditja klasore, ne tranzicion. Vetem nje ekonomi kompetitive dhe ka thithur me shume investime te huaja per kete arsye. Dua te them, ndarja ime me te kaluaren, u be me autoritetin dhe me pergjegjesine, e kryetarit te partise se re socialiste. Me bindjen qe ndarja duhet te ishte e prere politikisht, e amortizuar nga pikepamja njerezore.

Ne lidership, por ne baze u krijua nje parti e re, apo ishte nje vijim i Partise se Punes?

Ky eshte nje proces qe eshte i kote te hyme ne detaje, u be sic mund te behej, domethene si u be, ju po me thoni se cfare u be me komitetin e vjeter te Partise se Punes. Komitetet e vjetra te Partise se Punes, edhe nga pikepamja materiale si godina, u bene streha te partive te reja qe u formuan ne pluralizem. Ne ish-zyren e sekretarit te pare mund te ishte para 1992 Partia e re Socialiste, struktura lokale, e pastaj e mori kryetari i PD-se lokale, ne zyren ngjitur, anasjelltas ishte partia e re tjeter opozitare ose ne pushtet, pastaj vinte PR, pastaj PAA dhe simboli i pluralizmit ne institucionet e regjimit te vjeter ishin pikerisht godinat e ish-komiteteve te partise, sic u ndodhi parkut te autoveturave te ish-komitetit qendror. Nese keni parasysh, ne vendet ne zhvillim, godinat e serviseve qe marrin persiper pa pasur ekskluzivitetin riparimet e te gjitha llojeve te makinave dhe gjen ne nje hangar. Merr nje vend te Afrikes te trasheguar nga kolonializmi pasi fiton pavaresine, ku gjend Toyata, Mercedez, Porch. Atje eshte nje fakir fukara qe perpiqet te marre pjese kembimi me pakice pa dogane. Qe do te thote, natyrisht ne beme nje riregjistrim, natyrisht kishte kritere shume serioze, te mospranimit edhe sikur te aplikonin te pjeses se Partise se Punes qe ishte e perlyer dhe informacionet sa vinin dhe zgjerohej, jo vetem ne persekutime, por edhe krime te natyres politike, ne abuzime me detyren, pra pasoja ekonomike, ne drejtim institucionesh qe kishin sjelle pasoja thellesisht me efekt negativ per jeten e njerezve dhe qe natyrisht keto ishin te njohura me mire nga anetaresia se sa nga cdo gje e re. Keshtu qe, edhe programi, pavaresisht se nuk kishte asgje te bente me ndonje jo thjesht reminishence, por me pare programet u kopjuan jo vetem nga ne, por edhe nga PD. Ne partite e majta i gjeje referenca e teorise marksiste sic i patem ne nga programet italiane, greke apo edhe suedeze te kohes, te majtes se demokracise. Madje edhe sot ne Harvard nuk mund te marresh diplomen pa studiuar nje pjese te doktrinave te nje pjese te kapitalit. Eshte nje tjeter arsyetim, arsyetim shkencor dhe jo ideologjik. Programet ishin pa asnje lidhje me programet e Partise se Punes, sic ishte Kushtetuta apo dispozitat transitore te Kushtetutes pa asnje lidhje me Kushtetuten e 1976. Natyrisht qe kishte nje mungese thelbesore njohurish, programesh, apo doktrinash te Shqiperise ne demokraci. Natyrisht nje pjese derrmuese e tyre u zevendesuan me asistencen e huaj. Natyrisht PD ishte mencurisht e prirur per te qene agresive ne marrjen e pushtetit se kishte te sigurt se granti i plotesimit te programeve dhe formulave qeverisese do te vinin nga Evropa dhe Amerika, sic edhe ndodhi, nga institucione nderkombetare. Shpesh kam arsyetuar sidomos me dhe pas takimit te famshem te Triestes, perse nuk arriti Berisha asnjehere te degjonte zerin e arsyes se tij, apo te rrethit te tij shoqeror, qe nuk shquhet per ndonje aventurizem, per te pakten sa e di une. Apo te ne interlekutoreve politike dhe intelektual te skenes se pare pluraliste ne Shqiperi pas partise se komunizmit per me pak agresivitet, edhe per me shume racionalitet ne administrimin e tranzicionit. Pikerisht ishte ngutja per te kapur pushtetin dhe pra formulat e gatshme te qeverive perendimore, te cilat po te kishin me shume qetesi dhe nje mjedis per arsyetim midis partnereve politik dhe profesionist, pavaresisht se cfare rreshtimi i perket, do te ishin bere shume me efikase ne kushtet tona, nuk u kontestua pa arsye efekti teper negativ i teorise se cekut te bardhe, te Pashkos.

KJ

----------


## Brari

*Ramiz Alia i përgjigjet Fatos Nanos: Në vitin 1991 m’u lut ta bëja Ministër të Jashtëm* 

Lorenc Vangjeli

Ish presidenti i fundit komunist, Ramiz Alia, i përgjigjet Fatos Nanos në intervistën dhënë pak ditë më parë në emisionin Opinion. Duke folur për revistën “Mapo”, Alia shpreh keqardhje ndaj kritikës që Nano bën në adresë të tij. Alia sheh shumë të pavërteta, sipas tij, në ato që Nano ka thënë.Zoti Alia, në intervistën e tij në dy pjesë, dhënë për Opinion-in e gazetarit Blendi Fevziu, ish-kryeministri Fatos Nano ju ka përmendur disa herë. Keni ndonjë koment për të?
Pas një mungesë të gjatë në publik, siç ka ndodhur në mënyrë ciklike që nga largimi i tij në vitin 2005 nga politika dhe përgjithësisht nga Tirana, ndodhi që u shfaq me zhurmë të veçantë Fatos Nano. Unë nuk kam dyshim se dalja në skenë e tij lidhet me ngjarjen më të madhe politike që po jeton vendi, zgjidhjen e konfliktit midis PD e PS për rezultatin e zgjedhjeve të 28 qershorit 2009. Fatos Nano nuk mund të rrinte në Vjenë, larg kësaj ngjarjeje të madhe politike, që në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë lidhet edhe me projektet e tij të ardhshme. Ai ka përvojën e prapaskenave dhe ndaj ju desh që të dilte sërish në skenë. Mjaft të kujtohet takimi i famshëm i Triestes në vitin 1992 mes tij dhe Berishës! Prandaj shpejton t’i përbetohet bashkëbiseduesit të djeshëm, Berishës së sotëm, dhe t’i tregojë atij se Fatosi nuk ka asgjë që e lidh me të kaluarën komuniste dhe se prandaj meriton të bëhet President i Republikës!? Në intervistën që dha, lexoheshin qartë mesazhet e Fatosit për Saliun lidhur me këtë ëndërr të tij nga e cila ai nuk refuzon të heqë dorë.
Pse e lexoni në këtë mënyrë intervistën e ish-kryeministrit Nano?    
T´jua shpjegoj. Le të ndalemi pak në ato çka tha Nano. Intervista e tij u përqendrua në dy drejtime kryesore: Së pari, të tregojë me fjalë e vetëm me fjalë, se ka qenë gjeniu që i është përgjigjur kërkesave të tranzicionit, se ka qenë “kryeministri model”, se është personi të cilit Shqipëria nuk duhet t´ja harrojë shërbimet e mëdha që i ka “bërë”, e madje, për hir të këtyre shërbimeve edhe duhet t’i bjerë në gjunjë. Refuzoj të bie në pozitën e Nanos, por mburrjet e tij më kujtojnë edhe ndonjë episod të turpshëm që ka lidhje direkt me të. Sa për kujtesë, e ka harruar vallë Fatosi vitin 1998, kur miku i tij i sotëm Berisha organizoi “kryengritjen” e njohur dhe Kryeministri “model” i shqiptarëve ja mbathi drejt Maqedonisë! Në intervistë dëgjuam edhe mjaft xhevahire, dëgjuam madje për herë të parë, se paska qenë “pjesëmarrës me studentët në Lëvizjen e Dhjetorit”, se prirja e tij është pajtimi dhe bashkëpunimi me të gjithë. Eshtë fare e qartë se këto vetëmburrje janë mesazhe për Berishën, që të bindet se tek Fatosi ka një mik të sigurt. Së dyti, në intervistën e tij, fund e krye dhe nga kreu në fund, kishte shpifje dhe akuza ndaj PPSH-së dhe në veçanti ndaj meje personalisht. Nuk dua të futem në hollësi, por nuk mund të rri pa theksuar se, siç thotë populli, ai u paraqit si bukëshkalë. U paraqit si një njeri që ha bukën dhe kthen përmbys kupën dhe gjithë tryezën. Eshtë e njohur gjerësisht se F. Nano ka qenë një nga kuadrot e reja që e kam vlerësuar, e kam mbajtur pranë dhe i kam besuar pa rezerva në misionet që i kam ngarkuar. Që nga viti tashmë i largët 1988, kur unë ngarkova një grup specialistësh të rinj, ndër ta, specialistë të fushës së ekonomisë, për të përgatitur programin e masave për të nxjerrë ekonominë nga vështirësitë në të cilat gjendej, kam parë tek F. Nano një kuadër të aftë dhe të përgatitur. Dhe për këtë arsye e kam mbajtur pranë dhe më pas, edhe e kam “rekomanduar” në poste të larta qeveritare, deri edhe si Kryeministër i vendit. 
Tani, pas njëzet vjetësh, F. Nano ka vendosur të lëshojë një varg sulmesh kundër meje. Punë për të, punë për llogaritë e tij personale. Në këto njëzet vjet, unë jam mësuar me shpifje e thashetheme të tilla. Ato më janë bërë vazhdimisht nga Berisha dhe bashkëpunëtorë të tij, por tani vonë edhe nga ndonjë prej “shokëve” të mi të dikurshëm, siç është rasti i Fatosit. Natyrisht është e drejta e secilit të ketë mendim të vetin edhe për shokun me të cilin ka bashkëpunuar për një kohë të gjatë. Që të jem i sinqertë, megjithëse nuk e fsheh keqardhjen, nuk ishte e papritur kritika e Fatosit. Para disa kohëve, në një intervistë para zgjedhjeve të 28 Qershorit 2009, F. Nano deklaroi se “nuk do të votoj për Partinë Socialiste”. Qysh atë ditë kam thënë me vete: Kur ky njeri, inatet e veta me iksin apo ipsilonin, i nxjerr duke mos votuar për partinë e vet, për atë parti për të cilën ka provuar edhe burgun e Berishës. Ky njeri është i pabesueshëm, pra edhe i gatshëm të veprojë kundër kujtdo, pra edhe kundër Partisë dhe socialistëve, mjafton të arrihen synimet dhe arritjet e veta personale.
T´i kthehemi të shkuarës, ku gabon sipas jush ish-kryeministri në kujtimet e tij?
Fatosi në radhën e kritikave ndaj meje thotë, se Ramizi nuk e kuptonte situatën, se hezitonte në marrjen e vendimeve të nevojshme dhe nuk ishte për reforma. Nuk kam ndërmend të futem në diskutime për këto kritika. Një gjë do të theksoj: Shpesh kritikët e ndryshëm të sotëm, flasin pa pasur parasysh realisht situatat kombëtare e ndërkombëtare të së djeshmes. Nano thotë se në vitin 1988 Republika Federale Gjermane ishte gati t’i hapte rrugën Shqipërisë drejt Evropës së Bashkuar! Të them se është përrallë, është pak. Nuk besoj se e ka harruar shoku Fatos, që në gusht të vitit 1987, fill pas vendosjes së marrëdhënieve diplomatike midis dy vendeve tona, në Tiranë erdhi Ministri i Jashtëm i RFGJ-së, Gensher, me të cilin kemi biseduar shtruar për shumë probleme dhe ai nuk tha asnjë fjalë për Evropën e Bashkuar. Në të vërtetë, ai më rekomandoi që Shqipëria të aderonte në OSBE. Dhe ne menjëherë, pas një muaji kërkuam dhe aderuam në OSBE. Kjo është një e vërtetë që ndodhet në arkiva dhe mjafton që Fatosi të konsultohet me to për të “rifreskuar” kujtesën që e ka humbur. Tani ka njerëz, që tregohen të ditur dhe flasin për “shanse të humbura” etj. Pse të mos e bënte dhe Fatosi këtë gjë? Unë e theksoj, se problemet që dolën përpara vendit tonë në vitet 80’ ishin të shumta e komplekse: ato kishin të bënin me politikën e jashtme, siç kishin të bënin me gjendjen e brendshme, sidomos me ekonominë e zhvillimin e saj. Por nuk mund të mos shënoj se as unë, as edhe shokët rreth meje, as edhe specialistët me të cilët jam konsultuar në atë kohë, duke përfshirë edhe vetë F. Nanon, duke studiuar mundësitë e zhvillimit ekonomik e politik të vendit, në atë kohë, pra para ngjarjeve të vitit 1990, nuk mendonim se duhet të hiqnim dorë nga rruga socialiste e zhvillimit. Vetëm kur filloi Lëvizja Studentore përfundimisht u bë e qartë se tashmë i erdhi fundi rrugës socialiste.
Fatos Nano ka një version të tijin që e shprehu në intervistë për ardhjen në krye të PS-së, cili është versioni juaj?
Në intervistën e vet F. Nano përpiqet të vërtetojë se vendosi të vihet në krye të PS për ta shkëputur atë përfundimisht nga ish Partia e Punës. Kaq kategorik e tregon veten sa “edhe teserën e PS nuk ia dha R. Alisë”. Së pari, unë nuk kam kërkuar asnjëherë teserën e PS-së. Jo sepse nuk e respektoj atë parti. Unë, ndryshe nga Fatosi, votoj për atë parti. Por qysh kur isha President i vendit, nuk më lejohej të bëja pjesë në të dhe pasi u futa edhe në burg, e quajta ta panevojshme të kërkoja dokumentin e PS. Jo vetëm kaq. Ai tha se “nuk e kam takuar Ramizin atë ditë kur u zgjodh Kryetar i PS”. Duket qartë tendenca e tij për të provuar se gjoja se nuk ka pasur asnjë kontakt me PPSH-në. Nuk thotë të vërtetën as edhe këtë rast. Ja një fakt: Kur do të krijohej qeveria e Y. Bufit, Fatosi erdhi tek unë dhe mu lut që në këtë qeveri të emërohej Ministër i Jashtëm. Meqenëse ky post i ishte komunikuar Muhamet Kapllanit, ju refuzua Fatosit. Atëherë ai kërkoi postin e Ministrit të Tregtisë së Jashtme. Bisedova edhe me Yllin dhe ramë dakord. Po atë ditë zhvillonte punimet Kongresi i PPSH-së, që ndryshoi jo vetëm emrin. Kur Komiteti Drejtues që zgjodhi Kongresi propozoi F. Nanon si Kryetar të Partisë, ai e refuzoi këtë detyrë. Unë ndodhesha në lozhë së bashku me Kastriot Islamin. Menjëherë, erdhën tek unë disa nga anëtarët kryesorë të partisë së re dhe më kërkuan të bind Fatosin që të marrë detyrën. Dhe pikërisht këtë gjë bëra! Zbrita poshtë dhe bisedova me Fatosin. Nuk ishte bisedë “private”: ishin edhe dy-tre shokë të tjerë. U bind Fatosi, siç ju thashë dhe e vetmja gjë që kërkoi, ishte të tërhiqte si bashkëpunëtorë Pëllumbin, Deden dhe Lleshin. Kjo është e vërteta, të cilës nuk ka përse t’i fshihet Nano. Edhe pse sot, ndoshta do të donte të ishte ndryshe e vërteta historike. Por historia nuk është si tualeti i grave, (sot e bëjnë dhe burrat), ndryshe në mëngjes në punë, e ndryshe në mbrëmje për në festë. Kishte dhe një moment tjetër në intervistën e ish-bashkëpunëtorit tim Nano: “Lotin e nënë Maries”. Atë lot, Fatosi duhet ta kujtojë dhe ta nderojë sepse e meriton. Por le ta bëjë duke respektuar të vërtetën. Ndryshe, kur vihet në rolin e mashtruesit publik dhe aq më keq, kur këtë e bën duke sharë e sulmuar “shokët” e vjetër me synim që të nxjerrë përfitime nga “miq” të rinj të dyshimtë, nënë Maria mund t’i thotë: “Turp, djali im!” Unë dhe shumë të tjerë do të shtonim thjesht, turp e faqja e zezë! Them turp sepse pakkush e ka pritur këto vitet e fundit një kthesë të tillë politike nga ish-Kryeministri socialist dhe ish-Kryetari i Parë i PS-së që është dorëhequr nga këto detyra, por nuk ka hequr dorë nga e pavërteta.

Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Nano: Era "Rama" perfundoi ne PS*

E Premte, 12 Shkurt 2010

INTERVISTA E PLOTE/ Kembengul se ka qene dhe vijon te jete ne politike, packa se shume rralle ka dale para publikut, por garancite qe jep tani, jane vertet domethenese, duke te ngjallur plot kuriozitet: "Ketu jam, prisni te paprituren e radhes".

Ish-kryeministri Fatos Nano, ne pjesen e dyte te intervistes se gjate dhene per gazetarin Blendi Fevziu ne emisionin "Opinion" te Tv Klan, ndalet edhe ne zhvillimet aktuale politike. Ndonese ai qarte tregon se ka qene gjithmone ne politike, thekson se tani do te kete surpriza, pasi pohon se Partia Socialiste ndodhet ne nje situate te veshtire, mbyllur si ne kuti hermetike: "Eshte mbyllur e gjithe godina e PS-se. Eshte bere hermetike struktura e komunikimit te partise apo te udheheqjes me militantet apo anetaret". Ndaj ai sugjeron: "Eshte absolutisht e nevojshme qe te rihapet Partia Socialiste qe te fryjne te gjitha ererat e politikes se majte bashkekohese".

Ne rrefimin qe permbyllet sot, z.Nano flet dhe per periudhen nga viti 1991 dhe deri me 2005, duke u ndalur ne takimin e Triestes por edhe njohjet personale me Sali Berishen. Ne kete pjese te dyte Nano kerkon me ne thellesi te memories se tij, kontaktet e para me ata qe me vone u bene protagoniste kryesore te jetes politike e publike ne vend. Konsideron ambiciet e tij, pak me te sofistikuara se ato te Sali Berishes dhe mban mend se dikur Berisha e ka konsideruar Nanon intelektual te sofistikuar te komunizmit.

Kthehemi tek ai qe ju e quajtet takimi i Triestes. Ky takim ka ndodhur ne shkurt te vitit 1992, perpara ketij a keni pasur njohje personale me Sali Berishen? Kur jeni njohur me te?

Une me Sali Berishen, jemi takuar per here te pare fizikisht, i kemi dhene doren njeri-tjetrit vetem ne vitin 1990. Natyrisht e njihja nga faqet e shtypit, (nena ime vuante nga zemra qe ne ate kohe, por nuk ishte kuruar tek doktor Berisha), nga mjedise shoqerore, profesionale, intelektualesh e te tjera, qe kishin kontakte me te. Takimi ka ndodhur ne redaksine e Zerit te Popullit, kam pershtypjen ne periudhen e vjeshtes 1990, kur, pas takimit te Ramiz Alise, te gushtit, kryeredaktori Perparim Xhixha organizoi nje bisede me intelektuale te spikatur te fushave te ndryshme, e cila u zbardh edhe u botua te nesermen. Merrte pjese Berisha, si intelektual nga mjekesia, apo i fushave humanitare, ishte Alfred Uci, si intelektual i kultures apo perfaqesues i akademikeve, isha une si perfaqesues i ekonomisteve dhe nje i katert, me duket Spiro Dede si sekretar i ri i KQ te PPSH. Gjithsecili parashtroi idete per ndryshim, reforma, mbajti qendrim ne perputhje me profesionin dhe vokacionin e fushes, apo te eksperiences ndaj krizes qe po akumulohej ne shoqeri, ne ekonomi, ne ushtrimin e iniciativave te lira ose jo. Secili foli per ate qe kishte menduar per fushen e tij. Rame dakord, - aty pashe qe edhe une edhe Berisha, ishim njelloj ekzigjent ndaj ruajtjes se te drejtes te autoresise per ato qe thoshim, qe bocat do te ishin gati nga pasditja. Diku nga ora 6-7, sic ka qene teknologjia e gazetes me plumb atehere, per cudi, ne korridoret e Zeri te Popullit qelluam te dy bashke me Berishen ne te njejten kohe, askush tjeter nuk erdhi. Ne ate kohe, Mitro Cela ishte pergjegjes i redaksise ekonomike, dhe u pershendeta me te ne korridor. Nuk e gjeta aty Fahri Balliun ate dite, por aty ka qene se nuk ishte krijuar "55"-a. U gjendem ne dy tavolina ne nje zyre te vogla, me kompensate pa asnje gje siper, balle per balle me Berishen, ai korrigjonte bocat e veta, edhe une te miat.

Ju nuk e dinit qe 3 muaj me pas do te ishit dy nga njerezit me te rendesishem te Shqiperise. . .

Une nuk e dija, une s'e dija te pakten, se s'mund te bej aludime qe a e dinte Berisha apo jo. Ambiciet e mia kane qene me pak te kristalizuara se ato te Berishes, besoj. Papritmas, Berisha - qe kishte vleresuar menyren se si une kisha folur gjate bisedes ne redaksi, por nuk kishte pasur rast te bente nje bisede akoma me te zgjeruar me mua - gjen dicka qe ia kishte ndryshuar redaktori dhe me pyet mua: Fatos, si te tingellon kjo?. Doktor, i thashe, cfare ke dashur te thuash dhe cfare te shqeteson? Nuk ka rendesi, se tekstin s'e mbaj mend tani, por doktori ka qene gjithmone obsesiv nga pikepamja intelektuale per te ruajtur saktesine e frazes qe mendonte. Ne nje moment une i them, po mire kam pershtypjen se e thene pak me ndryshe, ndoshta ne nje gjuhe me te pranueshme gazetareske, e njejta ide eshte aty, cfare te kane prishur. Nuk e vazhdoi debatin me tutje sepse ndoshta pa qe s'kishte nje menyre tjeter per t'i thene gjerat, neser doli qe sic e vleresova edhe une, mire ishte. Nuk e di si ka reaguar Berisha me tutje per kete gje, por me duket se diku ka thene se "tek Nano pashe nje intelektual te sofistikuar te komunizmit", ne nje kohe qe une isha te pakten po aq profesionist, apo i lire ne suazen universitare sa ai. Ky ka qene takimi i pare. Takimet e tjera kane qene ne korridoret e Parlamentit te pare pluralist, une Kryeminister dhe ai kryetar i opozites, kur negocionim dhe atehere nisem negociatat dhe kompromiset e medha te para.

Qe vijuan dhe ne vitin 2003. . .

Qe vazhduan dhe qe jane te pashmangshme, dhe ne nje menyre ose ne nje tjeter perbejne skeletin e vitalitetit te pluralizmit ne Shqiperi.

A ka pasur nje bisede koke me koke midis jush dikur per te ndare ate qe mund te konsiderohej tregu politik shqiptar?

Asnjehere pertej raporteve te ketij morali politik midis opozitaresh.

As ne Trieste?

As ne Trieste, e cila eshte nje bisede me te tjere deshmitare politike. Natyrisht qe nuk kane qene fjalime bisedat qe beheshin ne tryeza, pra fjalime te seances parlamentare, kane qene me me pak te shara, ose me me pak kategorizime bardh e zi.

Po ne Trieste cfare ndodhi realisht?

Triestja eshte nje produkt rrethanash te cuditshme sepse, nje pasdite te shkurtit 1992, pra nje muaj pak perpara zgjedhjeve te marsit 1992, mua me vjen ne zyren e kryetarit te PS, ne oren 5 pasdite, ambasadori italian Kardilli, dhe me percjell nje ftese te De Mikelis, nga partia e Kraksit, ministri i Jashtem i Italise, per nje simpozium te Partise Socialiste Italiane, me fokus ne problemet e demokracive te reja te lindjes dhe te rajonit, ku ftohesha te merrja pjese ne debat, shoqeruar me programin e nje seminari dyditor, uorkshop, i thone tani. E pyes, kur fillon konferenca. Neser ne mengjes ne oren 10, me thote. Me cfare te fluturoj une tani, i them, kur Alitalia kishte ikur ne oren 2 ? Kush eshte tjeter? Me thote qe, per shkak se Italia po i ndjek nga afer zhvillimet shqiptare, De Mikelis nuk mund te mos ftonte drejtues te opozites dhe eshte edhe Berisha dhe Meksi. Ok, mbeti per Alitalia-n e te nesermes dhe ne oren 1, ne transitin e aeroportit te vjeter te Rinasit pershendetemi me koke dhe Berisha ma ben me dore me Meksin, te cilit i kisha dorezuar zyren nepermjet Ylli Bufit. Pershendetemi - per ku keshtu, per Trieste edhe ju, edhe ne. Na iku seanca e paradites. Nderkohe, me bilete ne dore, une kisha filluar te interesohesha mos kishte ndonje fluturim carter. Kur shikoj nje mikun tim qe kish punuar ne tregti te jashtme - Fatos per ne Rome, po i thashe, po ti? Jam me keta investitoret italiane. Me cfare jeni ju? - Me carter shtate vendesh me thote. Keni vende, i thashe une. Me thote mua, hajde se po rri une mbi bagazhe dhe e bera vendin per ty. Hipa ne carter nje ore para Alitalias dhe mberrij nje ore para ne Rome.

Kur dola nga chek-out ne transit, gjej profesorin Mentor Cokun, qe nuk e njihja. Por qe kishte zene rrugen tek kafja ne daljen e udhetimit te Alitalia nga Tirana, sigurisht ai me njihte. Me thote, mire se erdhe zoti Nano. Me falni, i thashe. Prezantohet, kam dal t'ju pres juve me thote, do te vij edhe doktor Berisha. Erdhi Alitalia me thote mua, apo erdhe me shpejt. I them, erdha me fluturim carter, duke ardhur eshte edhe Alitalia. A pime nje kafe presim edhe ata se per Trieste jemi te gjithe. Profesor Coku banonte ne Rome, por ishte zhvendosur ne funksionon te konferences dhe do ta shpjegoj me vone cili ishte arsyetimi i tij dhe veprimi i perkujdesjes si mikprites. Pime kafe, me thote historine e tij perpara se te vinte Berisha dhe Meksi. "Une e kam perjetuar me ndoshta me shume pasoja tragjike se sa shume te persekutuar dramen e komunizmit". Ai kishte ikur ne '43-'44. "Kam takuar vajzen vetem ne 1990, ne moshen 37-vjecare, pasi e lashe foshnje! Kur e perqafova, ndjeva muskujt prej burri te shpines se saj sepse jeta e saj ne internim kishte qene ne pune te rende, prashitje a ndertim! Une mund te kisha arsye personale qe te jem shpagimkerkues edhe politikisht. Por, une drejtoj komunitetin mysliman te Romes dhe jemi te perfshire ne veprimtari humanitare, ne veprimtari bamirese per Shqiperine e sotme ne tranzicion dhe per hallet qe ka. Une dua te flas me ju politikanet, duhet te kultivoni dhe te filloni ta ktheni ne politike frymen e pajtimit kombetar. Ndaj, tha, po ju pres te flasim etj. Mberrin Berisha dhe Meksi, habiten kur me shohin mua te ulur me profesorin Mentor. Berisha me pyet: Fatos i ke hyre detit me kambe? Qeshim. E marrim fluturimin tjeter, mberrijme ne Trieste ne mesnate pothuajse dhe une kisha qene ne merak edhe per hotelin, se nuk ishte ai qe kishte pergatitur Mentor Coku edhe per mua. Rrjedhimisht, me autoritetin qe ai krijoi me kete gjuhe me te cilen u bisedua, me ftoi edhe mua, nuk hezitova per te shkuar ne te njejtin hotel. Hapem restorantin ne mesnate per te ngrene darke, u ulem ne tryeze me Mentorin ne krye, une dhe Berisha perballe, Meksi ne krahun tim dhe ne krah te Berishes, nje Ylli Jasa qe ishte asistent i Mentor Cokut, nje ish-refugjat qe Mentori e kishte ndihmuar te integrohej ne ate zone te Triestes.

Cili ishte thelbi i bisedes?

Mentori fillon te thote, ta hapim kete bisede, vendi ka me shume nevoje per arsyetim dhe fryme bashkepunimi, bashkejetese, pasi veshtiresite e tranzicionit dhe pasojat e komunizmit nuk kurohen me inat. Nderhyrja ime ne thelb, duke iu drejtuar Berishes sidomos, ka qene ne kete format. Doktor, i them, duhet te beni kujdes per te dominuar spontanitetin, urrejtjen, apo gjuhen dhe veprimet qe vijne nga urrejtja objektivisht e akumuluar e turmave te verbra qe po mblidhen rreth jush.

Cila ishte pergjigjja?

Pergjigja ishte shume deklarative dhe aspak e arsyetuar, nuk kishte hapesire per arsyetim, por vec eufori tek Berisha ne ate kohe. Papritur Mentori thote diku nga ora 3 pa cerek e mengjesit: Doktor, une jam me Fatosin ne kete arsyetim! Kjo i dha fund bisedes, pasi Berisha u ngrit dhe tha, mua me flihet. Ketu mbaroi takimi i nates.

Zoti Nano, si shpjegohet qe pasi ju jeni burgosur, keni bere nje interviste nga burgu, ne te cilin lini te kuptoheni me Berishen se dicka nuk funksionoi nga biseda e Triestes?

Une vazhdoj te jem edhe kesaj dite i bindur, besoj edhe Berisha mund te kete reflektuar, por une nuk kam ndonje te dhene per kete. Qe ne rast se do te ishin dominuar veprimet e rruges, ethet e rruges, nese do te ishin klasifikuar vecmas ndjenjat dhe nevojat e te persekutuarve te vertete, ndryshe nga spekulantet me persekucionin komunist, Shqiperia do te kishte kursyer shume fatura qe zgjaten procesin dhe shtuan kostot e tranzicionit.

A ia keni dorezuar ju pushtetin Sali Berishes ne 22 mars te vitit 1992?

Ne kuptimin a e late qe t'i fitonte zgjedhjet?

Ne kuptimin e dorezimit pa kushte, jo absolutisht. Ishte e qarte, ishte nje proces i pashmangshem, ne luftuam ne kushte te pamundura per te kapur votat dhe elektoratin e se majtes, i cili u reduktua ne 27-28%, aq ishte mundesia, kishte shume egersi, kishte shume dhune, kishte shume pengesa qe ne te komunikonim lirisht ne te gjithe territorin, ndoshta e njejta situata per te cilen PD-ja ankohesh ne 1997!

Pra nuk ka qene nje dorezim, ka qene nje humbje normale. . .

Ka qene nje rrjedhje e natyrshme e pushtetit drejt partise se pare opozitare qe u krijua ne kushtet e pluralizmit. Ka pasur edhe shume ish-komuniste qe votuan per PD-ne. Pastaj PD-ja rruges filloi te hutohet qe cfare jane te gjithe keto komuniste qe jane futur ne radhet e saj.

Ne 30 korrik te vitit 1993, ju u arrestuat zoti Nano. Ju kane akuzuar me shperdorim qe lidheshin me ndihmat italiane. A e prisnit arrestimin dhe a e dinit qe kjo mund te ndodhte? Ju e kishit paralajmeruar qe ne prill, kur kjo ceshtje u hap ne Parlament.

Ne kohen qe une pranova, midis koshiences dhe subkoshiences per te marre drejtimin e Partise Socialiste, te destinuar per te kaluar ne opozite, ishte e kuptueshme, pavaresisht nga mungesa e parametrave dhe te gjithe konturit te qarte se sa e veshtire dhe me sa sakrifica do te ishte kjo rruge e reformimit te se majtes, natyrisht, e rikthimit eventual ne pushtet, kur, si, kushedi. Partite politike pushtetin synojne. Nuk mund te them qe kisha kalkuluar qe mund te behej edhe burg. Por, qe nuk mund te perjashtohej qe mund te iknin edhe koka.

E kishit menduar edhe kete?

Absolutisht, ka pasur kaq shume incidente para burgut, sic ishte atentati i Tropojes, dinamiti ne zyrat e PS-se ne Bajram Curr, bllokimi nga njerez te armatosur ne shtepine e nje drejtuesi te PS-se se Tropojes, qe nuk na lejoi te benim mitingun, arratisja e shoferit tim nen goditjet e kallasheve dhe pastaj nderhyrja e vone e policise qe na nxori ne rrugen e Kukesit, ne Qaf Mal, ne gjashte pasdite etj. Ka pasur jo vetem atentate me arme, jo vetem goditje me gure si ne Elbasan, por edhe pusi te panumerta si ne Diber, apo si ato qe sollen ne 1997 me pas masakren e Ures Vajgurore etj., te cilat pavaresisht se nuk mund te klasifikoheshin qe ne fillim si rreziqe emergjente, per operacione shpetimi, por ishin rregullisht te pranishme. Ndersa me vone, burgosja iminente u be e qarte, pasi filloi te strukturohet si nje platforme institucionale goditja, hetimi parlamentar, raporti i Kontrollit te Shtetit, nje numer seancash qe coi deri ne heqjen e imunitetit, une e prisja arrestimin.

Dhe diten qe u arrestuat?

Absolutisht po. Madje, me lejoni te them, qe meqenese une e kisha marre kete vendim pa kthim, qe do ta drejtoja partine e se majtes se re ne kushte te pamundura, atehere fillova te stervitesha per vetmine e burgut, ne shtepine time te vjeter. Vecanerisht disa paradite, sidomos ne fundjave, apo pasdite, pa perenduar, une mbyllja grilen e dhomes sime te gjumit dhe rrija me ore te tera ne shtrat, ne erresire, ne vetmi! Kam pershtypjen qe me vone kjo me ka ndihmuar te vazhdoje te flase me veten, ose te administroje veten ne kushtet te pamundura te burgut 313 ne 1993-1994.

A arrinit realisht ju ta drejtoni PS nga burgu? Menduat per ndonje moment qe per hir te burgosjes, qofte te izolimit, per largimin fare nga drejtimi i partise dhe te riktheheshit ne jeten tuaj? Rikthimi ne jeten tuaj mund t'ju lironte nga burgu. . .

Pyetja te mira, ne kuptimin e asaj qe duhet te nxjerrin per publikun nga kjo periudhe e jetes ime. Nuk behet fjale per drejtimin e perditshem te nje partie politike ne burg, si nga zyra. Natyrisht nuk perjashtohet dot, kategorikisht madje, qe drejtimin politik mund ta beja, jo vetem me komunikimin dhe me shembullin e nje burgosuri politik qe me mesazhe te herepashershme i drejtohej edhe struktures, edhe militanteve, edhe elektoratit, por me nje mekanizem kompleks qe jeta mundesoi. Dreqi e mori, me denuan te behesha burgaxhi, u bera burgaxhi, keshtu munda te komunikoj me boten e jashtme dhe me partine, dhe me shtypin dhe miqte e panumert!

Si?

Pa levizur nga burgu! Me ndihmen e popullit, me gardianet, me te burgosurit, me te afermit e tyre! Une isha ne pjesen me te izoluar te sigurise se larte te burgut, dreqi e mori, ne ajrim dhe banje, apo ne takim me avokatin, nuk me ndalonin dot te shkoja. Shtypi para se te vinte ne syte e mi, hynte ne corapet e mia te leshit, ne thember. Une lexoja dhe shkruaja naten, kur vone gardianet mesuan qe ky i rrezikshmi duhet ruajtur naten, se diten ben sikur fle. T'ju them nje episod, mocioni i famshem i viti 1996, e dini si ka dale nga burgu?

Jo.

E shkrova ne kater faqe blloku kalendar, ne format blloku, por t'u plotesuar nga bashkepunetoret e mi me pas, por skeleti, idete, ceshtjet qe duheshin mbushur gjithashtu, ishin kater faqe. Une kisha shkruar naten ne Bence dhe ia jap te nesermen njerit nga pjesetaret e forces se gatshme qe bente sherbim 24 ore, pastaj dy dite pushim, qe ishte per rregullin e brendshem ne burg, per trazirat midis te burgosurve, nje djale nga Tepelena, qe prej disa kohesh e bente korrierin e jashtem. I them, kjo, duhet te shkoj ne filan pike ne Tepelene dhe eshte per ne Tirane. Papritmas, ne burg mberrin nje kontroll i befasishem me ne krye te ndierin Bujar Kaloshin, ish-drejtor i Pergjithshem i Burgjeve, i cili, se bashku me njerez te administrates qendrore te burgjeve merr ne kontroll gjithe burgun.

Dhe. . . ?

Fillojne kontrollet gjithandej, natyrisht kishin ardhur per mua. Fillon nje regjim tjeter etj., etj. Mbaj mend kur dola per banje ne mengjes, kete djalin, ne tete e linte sherbimin, e pyes: A e shpetove ate qe te dhashe une? Me tha, arrita, sapo pashe qe po vinin furgonet, ta nxjerr jashte rrethimit te burgut dhe e kam futur nen nje gur! Por binte shi ate nate. Inshalla nuk eshte lagur me tha. Providencat ishin te mos ishte lagur dhe shkoi ne Tirane.

Dhe shkoi e shkarkoi te gjithe drejtuesit e PS.

Shkarkoi ata, nisi Gramoz Ruci pa lajmerim ne Greqi pas doreheqjes etj. , etj.

A keni pasur dijeni per terheqjen nga zgjedhjet e 26 majit dhe cili ishte reagimi?

Po ne parim dhe jo sic u be. U nis shume vone nje korrier nga Tirana, nga dreka, ku mesa duket ne mendjet e drejtuesve te PS-se filloi te piqesh ideja e bojkotit dhe terheqjes dhe mberrin nga ora pese tek une, kur ishte bere fakt. Me vone ky fakt qe Nanon e lajmeruan u mor si miratim i Nanos. Une u shpreha publikisht qe te mos terhiqen komisioneret pavaresisht se po terhiqeni nga zgjedhjet. Duhet te jene deshmitare te manipulimit. Natyrisht qe kjo eshte ajo pjese qe nuk e drejton dot nga burgu. Nuk e di cdo te ndodhte nese nuk do te ishin terhequr komisioneret. Sigurisht qe nuk do te ndodhte kjo qe ndodh sot me 20 mije komisionere qe firmosin dhe ka akoma mos njohje te rezultatit te zgjedhjeve dhe s'ka asnje prove per manipulim!

Nje moment tjeter ishte zgjedhja e Bashkim Finos si kryeminister. PS po drejtonte qeverine e pajtimit kombetar e cila ishte qeveri tranzicioni. A dhate ju aprovimin e Finos si kryeminister?

Jo ishte e pamundur te jepja une aprovimin. Une Finon e mbaja mend jo vetem si student i ekonomikut por dhe si ish kryetar i Bashkise se Gjirokastres. Pra ne 97, Fino e kishte lene detyren e kryetarit te Bashkise te marre ne 92-in. Une e mora vesh nga radio, BBC dhe Zeri Amerikes qe i dha lajmet mengjesin e dates 11 mars. Ishte e pamundur te jepja une aprovim. Mua me sollen naten e 4 marsit ne Tirane dhe qendrova deri ne 13 mars ne izolim te plote, munda te kisha vetem radion. Nuk kisha asnje mundesi komunikimi me PS, u nderpre dhe komunikimi me familjaret dhe nuk kishim as ushqim. Madje ditet e fundit i kaluam me biskota. Mbaj mend qe ate mengjes kalon Ramizi ne korridor per nevoja personale dhe kerkon lejen e gardianit qe te komunikonte me mua. Me pyet c'kemi. Lajme te mira i them, qeveria dha doreheqjen dhe kryeminister eshte propozuar Bashkim Fino. C'eshte ky me tha? I them cun i mire, dora jone!

Ramizi ishte krejt i pa informuar?

Keshtu dukej.

Cfare ndodhi me 11 mars?

Ne 11 mars ne mbremje, kur nderroheshin rojet, niste turni i nates, pati nje vonese ne ardhjen e turnit te ri. Gardiani i turnit qe bente kontrollin e te gjitha qelive, kur hapi sportelin, e pashe me nje shprehje te cuditshme te fytyres dhe e mbylli menjehere. Pas kesaj, nisi nje zhurme e larget ne korridoret e burgut te Tiranes, qe jane shume te gjata, qe nuk kuptohej se cfare ishte ne fillim. Pasi zhurma po afrohej, u kuptua qe po shperthenin dyert, kishte goditje. U kuptua qe kishte nje revolte te brendshme. Kuptova qe ishte serioze sepse rojet e kullave te rrethimit te jashtem nisen te qellonin ne ajer. Kishte zhurma goditjesh te dhunshme dhe te frikshme brenda dhe armesh jashte. Une isha ne nje qeli 1 m e 90 te gjere, 5 m te gjate dhe 5 m te larte ishte, me frengji pa xhama. Duke mos e ditur ku qellohet dhe plumbat mund te bejne rikoshet, vendosa te qendroj poshte frengjise. Duke ndejtur aty, pashe deren perballe dhe mendova qe sikur te hyje nje pistolete dhe te me qelloje ne lule te ballit dhe vendosa te qendroj poshte deres. Pastaj fillova te mos qendroj ne nje vend dhe te leviz. Aty goditjet u afruan aq shume dhe ulerimat e femrave te piramidave ne qeline ngjitur, kur u thyen deren. Pastaj filluan goditjet ne deren time tek shuli dhe derrasat. Aty mora nje pozicion mbrojtes rreze murit te deres, se nuk e dija kush do te hynte - sipas filmave, ishte partizan apo gjerman?! Kur dera u hap hyn nje koke me shami dhe bertet: Urra! Liri Fatos Nanos! Brenda pak minutash aty hyn nje turme qe kur arrita ta numeroj ishin 45 vete ne 10 m2. Kuptova qe revolta erdhi brenda sepse ata nuk mund ta kuptonin dot se mund ta fitonin lirine pa Fatos Nanon. Isha peng i kesaj turme. Papritmas 600 kriminele, te denuar apo jo, te supozuar apo te tille, mes te cileve edhe hasem, edhe femra, u gjenden ne nje mjedis pa dyer dhe pa roje. Imagjinoni sa e veshtire ishte gjendja. Duke pare kete skene, fusin edhe Ramiz Aline ne qeline time. Me lejoni te jap dy ekstreme te kesaj skene qe ndodhen ne pak sekonda. Papritmas nje hasem gjen nje hasem tjeter ne qeline time. Njeri nxori nje thike dhe filloi te kerkonte barkun e hasmit. Ky tjetri, kishte shkulur nje derrase nga dera dhe e verviste per ta mbajtur larg. Derrasa pret Ramizin ne balle nga levizja shume prane meje dhe une shtyj Ramizin ne qoshe te murit. Thika e pret ne bark hasmin. Gjaku bie ne jastekun pa kellef ku une kisha vene koken pak caste me pare. Ne te njejtin moment, disa metra me tej, nje cift, nje italian dhe venezueliane, po putheshin. Ishin kapur me droge dhe kishin 45 dite pa u takuar me njeri tjetrin dhe nga malli dhe ankthi po putheshin. Ne ate moment une uleras: A ka ndonje trim ketu qe te vendosi rregull? Dhe shfaqet per cudi, ai qe hyri me shami ne koke i pari dhe tha urra! Ishte autori i Shkallnuerit te Berishes, ai qe hodhi granaten. Dhe kur une bertita, nuk ishin keta trimat e supozuar, si Nehat Kulla, apo Luan Pobrati, qe ne 40 oret e rebelimit u fshehen ne kaush. Ishte Naim Zyberi, pjesetar i nje grupi, i denuar apo jo ne ate kohe s'e di, i cili vuri rregull. Me vone u vra pas daljes nga burgu ne Itali nga rivalet. Ai me nje qetesi te habitshme vuri rregull. Ndau burrat nga grate, i vuri te gjithe ne qeli, caktoi nje grup te largonte hasmit nga hasmit. Grate ne ato 40 ore, shkuan ne banje me te sigurta se kurre, as sa me gardianet, pa iu prekur nje qime floku. Ky trim i ftohte mori persiper te negocionte me Drejtorine e burgut per kushtet e lirimit. Natyrisht, une isha peng i ketij njeriu, kur, te nesermen, u krijua qeveria "Fino" dhe Spartak Ngjela, Minister i Drejtesise, vjen ne burgun e shperthyer. Me vone mora vesh se kishte vene bast me reporteret e huaj ne Hotel Rogner qe do t'ju sjell Nanon une nga burgu tani. Vjen tek autoritetet e burgut qe i thone, ku ta gjejme Nanon ne aty tani, ka nje komitet aty qe drejton revolten. Nga sporteli i kuzhines qe ishte i vetmi qe komunikonte, Ngjela flet me Naim Zyberin. Ky, vjen ne qeline ku isha une me disa nga kryesoret perreth dhe, duke me pare ne sy me thote: Ka ardhur nje i thinjur me syze qe do te te takoje ty, cfare ti them? Une me shpejtesine e sekondes kozmike te trurit, pergjigjem: "I thuaj se Nano mire eshte, por ne qofte se leviz nga vendi ku eshte, jo ai, por as une s'ia garantoj dot jeten apo jo!" Lere, me tha, e mora vesh se qenke burre! Nuk na tradhtove! Me pas kam bere shaka me Ngjelen se po ta dija se kishe vene bast, - e ndanim bashke - une kisha reaguar ndryshe. Mirepo une nuk reagova pa mend per kater vjet, ose 1480 e ca dite ne burg!

Si dolet nga burgu, eshte e vertete se u larguat me nje ambulance?

Une mund te kisha dale nga burgu, sidomos ne Bence, kur te doja. Vecanerisht ne gjysmen e dyte te vitit 1996 dhe ne fillim te 1997. Madje ndertova nje sistem komunikimi te mjaftueshem dhe efikas edhe me drejtuesit e partise. Nuk prisja vetem familjare, por ne oret e vogla te nates si 2 deri 4 e mengjesit, personazhe apo personalitete si Mejdani, Islami, Ruci, vinin me takonin ne burg, me konspiracionin tim ne bashkepunim.

Pra sistemi i sigurise se Berishes nuk paska funksionuar?

Nuk e kishin mendjen tek une se plasen te tjera. E me hoqi qafe duke me larguar ne Tepelene. Nga me te fundit erdhi Serveti, qe u ankua se, pse une nuk po e qasja, kur te tjeret kishin ardhur. Me kujtohet nje nate, kam percjelle Gramoz Rucin, enkas deri tek porta e jashtme e burgut ne 3 te mengjesit, pak dite para se ai te ikte ne Greqi. Pasi arsyetuam nja tre cerek ore, vura nje kaskete ne koke, me tuta dhe e percolla qellimisht deri tek dera e jashtme e burgut, e cila ishte pa dry, dhe aty ndalova. Kishin hapur fjale here pas here, ne nje bashkepunim te cuditshem midis SHISH dhe gazetes "Albania", qe une naten dilja e pija ne klubet e Tepelenes dhe madje kisha qene edhe ne dasmen e motres se Gramozit. Marrezira! Nuk ishte e pamundur te behej kjo gje, por nuk do te qendroja me ne burg po te beja gjera te tilla. Gramozit i thashe ne ate cast: "Te solla kastile deri ketu per te treguar se une mund te kisha dale nga burgu, madje, sic e sheh, te vija edhe sonte, te vijoje rrugen me ty! Por s'e kam bere kete gje, se ju duhej nje flamur, nje fryme dhe nje njeri, qe duke paguar kete sakrifice, te mbushte vakumet dhe mungesen e veprimeve te tjera te opozites, qe ne kushtet e sotme jane te veshtira per t'u bere; qe mobilizon njerezit, elektoratin dhe rivendos me shpejt ndoshta, me sakrifica, normalitetin e demokracise shqiptare!

Si u larguat ne 13 mars 1997 nga burgu?

Mbas 40 ore revolte te burgut te Tiranes, njoftimi me i fundit i konfirmuar edhe nga vizita e Ngjeles me drejtuesit e protestes te burgut, ishte qe ne oren 4 pasdite, do te degjoni nje lajm te TVSH, per amnistine qe kerkoni. Nuk u priten lajmet dhe ne 4 pa 5 filloi dalja jashte e te burgosurve. Nen vemendjen e Bedri Cokut, zevendesdrejtorit te pergjithshem te burgjeve, qe nisi evakuimin e te burgosurve, dhe drejtorit te burgut 313, nje djale nga Laci i jashtezakonshem per karakter dhe trimeri, u la te rrjedhin jashte rreth 600 vete. Une vendosa te mos e kapercej pragun mes burgut te brendshem dhe oborrit. Pasi kishte rreth gjysme ore qe kishte dale turma dhe nuk kishte me zhurme neper korridore, ne rruge degjoheshin te shtena, degjoj disa hapa qe afroheshin ne korridor.

Nuk kishte asnje nga Partia Socialiste qe erdhi per t'ju kerkuar?

Kishte disa djem qe kishin qene dhe mbeten badigardet e mi edhe me vone. Djem trima, qe ishin gjate gjithe 40 oreve ne kontakt per te kuptuar isha gjalle apo jo, qe prisnin jashte se nuk hynin dot brenda. Degjoj hapa qe po afroheshin ne qeli. Ishim une dhe Ramiz Alia dhe nja 2-3 vajza te piramidave, ishim nja 7-8 veta, u shfaq nje treshe. Nje civil dhe dy me uniforme. Ishte drejtori i burgut, shefi i sigurimit te brendshem dhe drejtori i policise se burgut. Na pyeten, cfare beni ju ketu? I them une jam Fatos Nano, ju kush jeni? A, me falni, tha drejtori, te prezantohemi! Dhe u prezantuan. I thashe: " Me lejoni t'ju them qe une jam ketu, jo per fajin tuaj. Kam nje denim nga gjykata, me te drejte apo jo eshte ceshtje tjeter, por po e kalova pragun e qelise, une shkel ligjin. Pyetja ime eshte ku mund t'i kaloj une 16 muajt e fundit e mbetur nga denimi per te cilat me ka denuar gjykata? Ai shtangu dhe me tha: "Te kuptova, mund te prisni disa minuta?" U vonua disa minuta dhe kur dolem, e kuptova se cfare donte te bente. Kishte rreshtuar te gjitha rojet, per te shmangur veprime te pa kontrolluara, me armet ne kembe te vena me sigurese dhe kthehet tek qelia me fut krahun dhe me thote a mund te me ndiqni? Dalim nga shkallet, dhe ne oborr mora vesh pse me futi krahun drejtori, se rrezoheshe nga gezhojat e shumta. Pavaresisht nga nevoja per te pare se ku hidhja kembet, pershendeta shume nga gardianet qe me buzeqeshnin dhe m'u duk vetja sikur une, i burgosuri i famshem, po kaloja rojen e nderit te gardianeve. Shkojme ne zyren e drejtorit dhe na ai ofroi dicka freskuese per te pire. Me pas vjen nje autoambulance ne oborr dhe ne timon ishte vete drejtori lacian. Futemi te gjithe brenda. Sapo dolem nga dera e burgut, perkulemi nen vijen e bardhe te xhamave se ka te shtena. Dalim ne unaze dhe drejtori pyet, ku i keni shtepite? Lame Ramizin, me pas disa gra dhe ne fund zbrita une. "Thashe drejtor cfare po ben?". " A me pyete ku ti kaloj muajt e fundit te denimit? Une po ju coj te gjitheve ne shtepi me tha, sa te vendoset shteti dhe une nuk e di se ku te jap doreheqjen, a ka ndonje vend?" I bie ziles se deres dhe me del babai, gruaja dhe femijet te dera e oborrit. Nena me kishte vdekur. Pavaresisht nga emocionet e 4 viteve nuk harrova ta ftoj drejtorin te hyje te pije nje kafe. "Me fal, u pergjigj ai, por ta thashe se cfare pune kam. Dua te bej detyren time dhe shteterore dhe njerezore, te jap doreheqjen sepse kur ka rene shteti, nuk mund te marre rrogen drejtori burgjeve, e leme per nje here tjeter". E kerkova edhe kur u bera kryeminister, por ai iku ne Amerike dhe nuk u kthye me. Se fundmi i gjeta numrin e telefonit dhe dua te gjej mundesine dhe ta takoj.

A keni pasur dijeni per atentatet ndaj Azem Hajdarit apo kercenimet qe i vardiseshin atij?

Mua lajmi per atentatin me erdhi nga Ben Blushi, zedhenesi im qe e kishte marre nga gazetaret, diten kur une sapo isha kthyer nga Lisbona, ku perfaqesova Shqiperine ne panairin e 1998. Isha ne dijeni te kercenimeve dhe kishim pergatitur nje plan masash te SHIK-ut dhe te policise te cilat ruanin Azemin. Kishte mjaft kercenime dhe pandehma qe agjencite e ligjit ishin te detyruara t'i ndiqnin. Ishim akoma me serioze se kishte ndodhur nje incident me plagosjen e Azemit ne Parlament dhe une besoj qe nuk mund te beja ndonje veprim me shume. Nuk mund te lija asnje veprim manget nga ato qe kam bere, duke dale menjehere ne media, duke bere thirrje per angazhim te plote te shtetit per gjetjen e krimineleve; per nje arsyetim te qete te politikes, per te perballuar nje ngjarje shume te rende per stabilitetin e vendit; te anuloja te nesermen axhenden dhe te kerkoja tryeza politike qe u realizuan te pjesshme se me Berishen nuk bisedohej dot, me opoziten, sic e kerkova edhe ne rastin e plagosjes se Azemit ne Parlament; te ndiqja personalisht veprimet e para hetimore.

Perse u larguat nga Shqiperia, kercenohej jeta juaj personalisht? Se dyti, ka nje interpretim se u inskenua per te larguar nga jeta politike edhe ju edhe zotin Berisha?

Ka analiste qe kane dhene deklarata per kete ngjarje te rende qe bejne kete ide. Nje kurth ndaj te dyve. Nuk e shoh te pamundur, nuk kam prova qe ta vertetoj une, nuk e perjashtoj. Nuk besoj se me ve ne te njejten pozite mua dhe Berishen. Nuk mund te bashkohen i akuzuari ose drejtuesi i qeverise qe akuzohej per persekutim apo vrasje te opozites, me drejtuesin e opozites qe peson krimin. Jo per shkak se ne kemi qendrime te ndryshme ndaj denimit dhe forces se ligjit ndaj krimit, sidomos kur ai prek politiken. Por per shkak se emocionet dhe pozicionet e asaj dite ishin shprehje e nje procesi te gjate, kisha dhe burgosjen time brenda dhe nuk kishim te njejtin mjedis ku ato kultivoheshin. Mjedisi i partise qeverisese ishte shume i ndryshem nga mjedisi tjeter qe humbi Azem Hajdarin. Natyrisht ajo qe une nuk e perjashtoj fare dhe kam te gjithe sovranitetin e kryeministrit te kohes qe ka informacionin e agjencive shteterore, eshte qe me apo pa dijenine e Berishes, me apo pa dashjen e ekzekutoreve te Azemit, qe tashme besoj jane ne ndeshkimin e ligjit dhe duart e drejtesise, koka qe kerkohej pas tij ishte ajo e Kryeministrit. Ishte e imja. Dhe manovra ime e nates qe gdhihej 14 shtatori, i paralajmeruar se cfare do te sillte, ishte shkeputja e kontakteve edhe me Garden e Republikes. Eskorta ime levizi pa komunikim me te tjere dhe me nje vendim sovran ne perputhje me standardet e sigurise se personaliteteve, ne qark te mbyllur. Vendim i marre nga eskorta dhe personaliteti qe ata mbrojne, eshte legjitime kjo gje, ne kushte emergjence dhe mos funksionimi te shume strukturave mbeshtetese. Vendimi ishte qe te me cojne deri ne Oher, ne mirekuptim me partnere qe asistojne rajonin dhe me agjencite e specializuara per sigurine ne rajon dhe ne luften kunder krimit. Ne nje nga rezidencat shteterore prane kufirit ndenja deri te nesermen ne mengjes, bashke me ambasadorin tone ne Shkup. Kjo eshte pjesa te themi e panjohur per publikun.

Kishit mundesine qe te beheshit president, kryeminister dhe ju zgjodhet kete te fundit. Ne jeten tuaj, keni bere shume njerez presidente dhe kryeministra, Mejdanin e zgjodhet ju, Moisiun po ashtu ne diskutim me Berishen, Majkon dhe Meten i bete ju Kryeminister, Ramen e sollet nga Franca dhe e futet ne qeveri edhe me kundershtimet e partise, nuk e di ne jeni penduar per kete...

Jo per asnje incident nga ato qe permendet. Jane kaq shume raste.

Bete mire qe sollet Ramen?

Mos i japim me shume vend Rames.

Ju vjen keq qe ju qe keni bere disa presidente e kryeminister, nuk merrni dot postin e Presidentit qe e keni aspiruar?

Duket si ironi e fatit. Filozofia ime politike para dhe pas burgut, ka qene ajo e mos perqendrimit te pushtetit ne nje dore, te delegimit te autoritetit ne nivele institucionesh qe funksionojne edhe per parti apo administrata ne demokraci, per nje drejtim kolegjial, per ekipe ku edhe i pari ndermjet te barabarteve ka detyrimet dhe pergjegjesite komplementare me te tjeret dhe per kete arsye, kam ditur te kultivoj dhe tek mjedisi i majte dhe ai politik shqiptar, kulturen e tolerances dhe te bashkejeteses qe i kundervihet ajo e rendjes me cdo kusht, ne cdo kohe dhe pafund per postin me te larte dhe te favorshem me me perfitime dhe dominues, ne kurriz te karrierave, ekipeve, skemave demokratike te funksionimit te politikes se institucioneve qe ka natyrshem nje shoqeri demokratike. Paradoksit dhe asaj qe duket si ironi e fatit, - Nano nuk heq dore nga presidenca, - me lejoni t'i pergjigjem me fillesen e ketij procesi. Qe eshte korriku 1997, kur une kisha pothuajse autoritetin dhe aureolen e heroit te sapo dale nga burgu. Kur vendosa te zbres midis njerezve dhe te marr detyren me te veshtire te Kryeministrit, mund te kisha zgjedhur fare lehte ate te Presidentit.

Ju vjen keq qe s'e zgjodhet?

Para se te formalizonim postet, vendosa te marr detyren e kryeministrit, sepse kjo detyre, pas krizes se rende te 1997-es, kerkonte luspa te forta mbi kurrizin e politikanit dhe une mendova se i kisha ato. Per te perballuar vendime te renda, te veshtira por te domosdoshme si ato per mbylljen e piramidave dhe nisjen e rimekembjes se shtetit, rendit, administrates dhe gjithckaje tjeter ne marredhenie me boten. Nuk mund ti shmangesha kesaj pergjegjesie, njelloj si nuk ju shmanga nevojes se reformimit te se majtes, ne kushtet gati te pamundura te 1991. Thirra ne zyre te zgjedhurit per skemen e re qeverisese. Fola ne fillim me Mejdanin, dhe i them profesorit te nderuar, qe asnjehere nuk i ndau kufijte mes politikes dhe akademizmit, ndoshta pozitive kjo. " Xhepi, ti do te jesh Presidenti yne i ri!" Ai me thote, jo mo shoku Fatos, se nuk me takon mua. I them, Xhepi leri kinezerirat, se nuk kemi kohe, arsyetimi im eshte qe detyren e kryeministrit do ta marr une, se do kurriz te forte. Ti je figure akademike. Mbaroi pune Xhepi. Skenderit, vendosem me Rexhepin qe t'i jepnim detyren e Kryetarit te Kuvendit. Kurt Kola u be drejtues i Institutit te te Perndjekurve. Lubonja refuzoi te ishte ne krye te institucionit te medias publike - RTSH. Therras me pas Namik Doklen dhe i them: Ti do te jesh kryetari yne i Parlamentit. Ai me tha, faleminderit, Fatos e dija, keshtu duhet te jete. I them, Namik nuk me kuptove, ti do te jesh kryetari yne i Parlamentit, pra zevendes, se drejtues do te jete Skender Gjinushi. Nuk mund t'i mbajme te gjitha per vete, keto kosto i ka koalicioni. Namiku, si natyre malesore, u desh ca kohe ta gelltise. Une, pra, mund ta merrja presidentin pa sforco. Nuk jam penduar per kete. Nuk jam penduar as perballe, asaj qe eshte vertete paradoks, qe mandatet qe une u kam dhene te tjereve, kane qene me te gjata se mandatet e mia. Imagjinoni mandatet e kryetareve te gjykatave, 9 vjet etj. etj.

Zoti Nano, ne 15 vjet si nje prej dy njerezve me te rendesishem ne Shqiperi, duke u alternuar here-here me zotin Berisha ne angazhimet ndaj shtetit, cila ka qene filozofia juaj politike dhe strategjia, uljet dhe ngritjet ne karrieren tuaj?

Filozofia ime politike, eshte produkt i rrethanave te jetes dhe karrieres sime. Per mua politika eshte pjesemarrje, kompromis, debat paqesor mbi baze principesh dhe programesh dhe sigurisht eshte loje me ekipe, te cilet sipas rreshtimeve, duan kohe te krijohen dhe ne te kunderten, eshte gjeja me e papergjegjshme dhe e kollajshme te shkaterrohen.

Per se u larguat ne 1998-en?

Ne se do t'ju thosha nje konkluzion qe me vjen nga eksperienca e burgosjes, me lejoni te permend se kur njeriu qendron pak ne burg, del shume revanshist prej tij, kerkon te marre hak. Kur njeriu qendron shume gjate ne burg kam frike se nuk eshte me ne gjendje te beje ndonje veprim te arrire ne sherbim te publikut. Por, kur njeriu qendroka ne menyre te moderuar ne burg, vecanerisht politikani, se po flasim per burgosje politike, sic ishte periudha prej afro kater vitesh per mua, besoj se eshte nje kohe e mjaftueshme per te arsyetuar dhe reflektuar mbi padrejtesine qe krijon ngjarje te tilla tragjike edhe per shoqerine edhe per njeriun politik, dhe vecanerisht per te identifikuar shkaqet pse gjera te tilla vijojne te ndodhin. Per kete arsye behesh me tolerant, me pranues, behesh me i angazhuar per te kuruar konfliktet dhe semundjet qe krijojne eksese te tilla ne jeten shoqerore dhe politike. Nga kjo pikepamje, une kam perqafuar idene e pjesemarrjes dhe bashkepunimit ku nuk shkeleshin parimet. Kam nisur fushata politike edhe brenda partise sime, krahas investimit per te emancipuar krejt politiken shqiptare, sa here qe shkeleshin parimet apo abuzohej me mandatin dhe detyren qe te japin zgjedhesit. Nderkaq politika shqiptare ne njezet vite ka qene e karakterizuar nga konflikti permanent, konflikti qe lidhej me nje koncept te prapambetur ballkanik te politikes, qe ne kategorizimin shkencor te politologjise konsiderohet "O sum game - loja e shumes zero", d. m. th. likuidimi me cdo kusht i kundershtarit, plotesisht dhe perfundimisht. Historia ime ka qene nje tjeter, ajo e bashkejeteses dhe nje loje qe perfundon me nje rezultat ne perfitim te te gjitheve, qe nuk perjashton asnje pale - "Win-win game"!

Nuk kane qene teka, te gjitha keto ulje dhe ngritje? Largimi nga Partia Socialiste per shembull nuk ishte nje teke apo filozofi?

Nuk kane qene teka, sepse lideret i paguajne tekat shume shtrenjte. Une jam detyruar te terhiqem nga skena, sa here qe konflikti e ka kerkuar nje gje te tille. I jam larguar ndeshjes ballas, e cila nuk premtonte asgje pervec likuidimit total te kundershtarit dhe, duke u spostuar ne skenen politike, pa dale jashte saj, kam synuar dhe kam arritur te gjej menyra me paqesore qe kane rivendosur dialogun dhe rindertuar ekipin.

Jeni larguar nga filozofia apo nga frika zoti Nano?

Kjo eshte konstante ne veprimtarine time politike dhe une nuk besoj se veprimtaria ime politike karakterizohet si ajo e nje frikacaku te madh. Perkundrazi, ne gjithe karrieren me eshte dashur qe me kuraje te terhiqem dhe me shume dashuri dhe zemergjeresi te rindertoj terrenin dhe ekipet qe riparonin fushen e betejes dhe procesin mbi te cilin politika duhet te vazhdoje te ndertoje.

Ne vitin 2005 kur u terhoqet a menduat se kjo eshte nje terheqje e pa kthim me. Qe kjo loje e terheqjes dhe rikthimeve, do te merrte fund nje dite?

Terheqjet une i konsideroj nje standard te sjelljes politike te koheve moderne, sa here qe rrethanat e sjellin ne menyre te natyrshme kete gje. Une i humba zgjedhjet ne vitin 2005, respektova rregullat e lojes, te funksionimit te nje organizate demokratike te reformuar me shume sakrifica, sic ishte Partia Socialiste deri ne ate kohe dhe, me ne fund vleresova nevojen e perteritjes se ekipeve, me shume kuriozitet dhe dashuri gjithashtu per te nxitur dhe per te gjetur tek gjithe te rriturit nen drejtimin tim, udheheqes te rinj, te afte per te vazhduar stafeten dhe detyren.

A u terhoqet edhe ju si Ramiz Alia ne 1990-en, pa lene nje trashegimtar, ose duke e lene ne rrjedhje te lire PS-ne, sic la ai PPSH-ne?

Une kam investuar shume per te krijuar figura politike, per te mbeshtetur talente dhe te rinj qe i kane hyre politikes me kuraje dhe me me shume kulture, se sa ata qe hyne ne fillim te viteve 90-te. Nuk jam i zhgenjyer nga tere ky investim, sepse ne PS, ne rrethet e bashkepunetoreve te mi politike dhe bashkeqeverises, ka mjaft figura te spikatura, te cilet edhe sot ndoshta vuajne nga te njejtat semundje te politikes shqiptare dhe lengojne me shume nen peshen e autoritarizmit te rivendosur edhe ne PS. Tashme te dy kampet kam frike se jane bere njelloj. Por, jam i bindur se socialistet kane brenda jo vetem faren, por edhe investimin politik dhe institucional te perbashket, qe do te mund, shume shpejt, te rivendose standardet dhe te rikrijoje horizontet e funksionimit bashkekohes te politikes se majte.

Po thoni se do te donit te riktheheni?

Ime shoqe i ka dhene nje pergjigje shume njerezore kesaj pyetjeje, duke sjelle ne vemendjen publike se une kam dhene doreheqjen, por nuk kam hequr dore nga politika! Dua te them se une jam ne politike, por nuk kam lindur vetem per te drejtuar.

Trembeni se kur te trokisni ne deren e PS-se, ajo dere mund te jete e mbyllur?

Nuk besoj se eshte ceshtje zyrash apo fasadash. Nuk besoj se mund te mbyllen dyert e komunikimit tim me socialistet.

A jane mbyllur keto 4-5 vite?

Eshte mbyllur e gjithe godina e PS-se. Eshte bere hermetike struktura e komunikimit te partise apo te udheheqjes me militantet apo anetaret.

Po ju kontaktoni me ta?

Une jam shume aktiv ne jeten shoqerore. Jeta ime shoqerore nuk zhvillohet dot pa komunikimin politik. I pergjigjem me kete menyre te heshtur, me tonet e mia te mirekuptuara nga te gjithe, nevojes dhe shqetesimeve qe kane simpatizantet dhe anetaret e se majtes ne te gjithe Shqiperine. Besoj se eshte plotesisht e mundur qe me riaktivizimin e te gjithe vlerave qe kemi krijuar se bashku, e majta te rindertoje aftesine e saj konkurruese dhe te rivendose hierarkine e vlerave te shkaterruara tashme. Besoj se kjo nuk mund te behet me me eren Rama apo me te gjitha semundjet qe solli ai ne PS.

Ju mendoni se duhet hapur nje ere e re ne Partine Socialiste?

Eshte absolutisht e nevojshme qe te rihapet Partia Socialiste qe te fryjne te gjitha ererat e politikes se majte bashkekohese.

Nje ere e re me emra te rinj, apo riciklim te emrave te vjeter?

Nuk ka nevoje te behen me eksperimente te rrezikshme dhe aventureske si ky i fundit. Besoj se PS ka ekipet e vlerave qe kemi krijuar se bashku ne 15 vjet zhvillime demokratike, me te cilet mund te rindertohet serish gjithcka qe pret Shqiperia dhe e majta prej socialisteve.

Ne vitin 1997 takuat Milloshevicin duke kapercyer nje ngerc shume te madh, duke marre dhe shume akuza mbi vete. Ne 98 mbeshtetet UCK-ne qe ishte nje force qe kundershtonte Milloshevicin dhe luftonte per nje Kosove te pavarur. C'domethene kjo kontradikte?

Ceshtja e Kosoves u zgjidh perfundimisht ne periudhen e pluralizmit. Ne patem fatin e madh qe te behemi partnere dhe aleate me faktoret historike te komunitetit nderkombetar qe e kishin pare me te njejtin shqetesim dhe kishin shprehur, ne periudha te ndryshme, angazhimin per te korrigjuar kete padrejtesi te madhe te hartes se Ballkanit. E kam fjalen per aleatet tane natyrale, me te cilet pas rivendosjes se pluralizmit dhe ne disa nga qeverite qe kam drejtuar une, jo vetem rivendosem marredheniet, por ndertuam partneritete dhe aleanca shume aktive. Nga kjo pikepamje, edhe takimi im me Milloshevicin, apo angazhimet publike dhe jo publike ne mbeshtetje te UCK-se dhe te levizjes popullore ne Kosove, per te cliruar kete pjese te rajonit nga goditjet genocidiste te armatave te Milloshevicit - diktatori i fundit ne rajon, ishin pjese e programeve dhe arsyetimeve te perbashketa qe ne ndertonim me aleatet perendimore.

Cfare diskutuat ju me Milloshevicin, ne takimin koke me koke?

Takimi im me Milloshevicin, vinte pas nje numer takimesh me drejtuesit e vendeve kryesore te Aleances Euroatlantike dhe me Grupin e Kontaktit, ku dihej qe bente pjese edhe Rusia. Takimi im me Milloshevicin u zhvillua ne kuadrin e nje samiti rajonal, ne te cilin takimet bilaterale ishin pjese e axhendave. Ne filozofine time te realpolitikes, kjo eshte pjese e kurajes me te cilen duhet te perballesh me realitetet, edhe kundershtari duhet takuar dhe duhen shkembyer argumentet ballas.

Ishte bashkebisedues i veshtire?

Ishte shume i veshtire. E kam thene edhe ne menyre figurative, se bombardimi i pare demokratik i Milloshevicit filloi me kete takim, para bombave te verteta te NATO-s. Ishte bashkebisedues i veshtire, sepse une rigjeta tek ky prototip i kastes se vjeter autoritariste dhe bolshevike, cilindo prej figurave te ish byrose politike te Shqiperise. Pra, nje kokedru, nje njeri qe fliste me gjuhen e drurit, nje njeri qe mendonte se " edhe deficiti buxhetor mund te anulohet me vendim qeverie"! Argumentet qe une trajtova me te permblidhen ne frazen: "Zoti Milloshevic, une po ju percjell mesazhet e te gjithe partnereve perendimore te qe po angazhohen me kapercimin e pasojave te shperberjes se Jugosllavise dhe me ndalimin e gjenocidit e te lufterave qe ju keni shkaktuar, por nese ju nuk e kuptoni kete gje, te jeni i sigurt qe shume shpejt, do te vije dikush tjeter pas jush dhe Serbia nuk do te mbetet e izoluar nga rrethimi demokratik i botes moderne, sepse ai do te veproje ne nje tjeter menyre.

Cili ishte reagimi i tij?

Reagimi i tij ishte tmerresisht bolshevik, sic cdo diktator tjeter, pavaresisht nga rreshtimi i majte apo i djathte. Me tha: "Zoti Nano, ju jeni i painformuar. Ju nuk duhet ta lini veten dhe vendin tuaj te beheni loder ne duart e superfuqive. Une jam gati t'ju shoqeroj tani ne Beograd, ne sheshin kryesor, ku dhe shqiptaret te brohorasin - Rrofte Milloshevici"! Ketu u detyrova te nderpres komunikimin me te, me kete gjuhe te drunjte, duke i thene : "E njohim mire kete formalitet ne shqiptaret, sepse kjo eshte gjuha e drurit qe detyron edhe njerezit me te vuajtur te brohorasin per diktatorin"! Pra, takimi me Milloshevicin, ishte dhe mbetet nje ishull ne veprimtarine time politike, por ai ishte pjese e te gjitha veprimeve koherente qe une si drejtues i qeverise se Shqiperise, kam ndermarre, per te forcuar partneritetin dhe aleancen me aleatet tane historike, qe sollen clirimin e Kosoves.

A jeni perfshire ju ne stimulimin e UCK-se, ne pranvere 1998-te?

Nje rrethane e panjohur per publikun eshte vizita e nje grupi te lidershipit te UCK-se, ne mars te vitit 1998, ne oret e vona te nates. Me Hashim Thacin dhe me drejtues te tjere te rezistences se armatosur te popullit te Kosoves, te cilet kaluan qafen e malit, dhe zbriten ne Tirane, per te sjelle informacione dhe per te marre me shume indikacione nga komuniteti nderkombetar dhe nga angazhimet qe ne ndanim me ta per ndryshimin e gjendjes ne Kosove.

Keni ndermjetesuar ju mes komunitetit nderkombetar dhe UCK-se?

Po, kjo ka ndodhur vecanerisht ne Forumin e Krans Montanes dhe ne Davos te Zvicres, ku Ricard Hollbruk, i ngarkuari i Departamentit Amerikan te Shtetit per te zgjidhur krizen mes Beogradit dhe Prishtines, me kerkoi ta vija ne kontakt me disa prej perfaqesuesve te UCK-se ne Gjeneve, me Bardhyl Mahmutin dhe te tjere, takim qe u realizua. Me pas, Hollbruk, viziton edhe Junikun. Eshte e famshme foto e tij, ulur ne nje sofa te njohur te Kosoves, ngjitur me nje luftetar te UCK-se me mjeker dhe me kallashnikov ne dore. Kur kthehet, me thote: "Me krijoi nje ndjesi te cuditshme prania e kallashit, ne oda diplomatike, sa qe mu duk sikur po negocioja me terroriste". I thashe: "Zoti Hollbruk, ka nje paradoks qe duhet ta shmangim sa me pare. Personi qe mbante kallashin, eshte inxhinier elektronik. Ka ardhur nga Suedia per te kontribuar ne menyre patriotike per clirimin e Kosoves. Dhe nese ne nuk jemi te vendosur dhe te shpejte per te ndalur qe instrumentistet e elektronikes te rrembejne serish armet, atehere do te kemi mungese perspektive, jo vetem per rajonin tone por edhe me gjere"! Natyrisht, ajo qe ndodhi me pas, ishte fryt i nje angazhimi te perbashket, te shqiptareve te Shqiperise dhe te Kosoves, te partive politike, te lidereve te tyre, por kjo nuk do te mund te arrihej pa nje bashkepunim dhe partneritet shume interaktiv me kryeqytetet kryesore te botes euroatlantike.

Eshte i cuditshem fakti qe pavaresisht se jeni perceptuar si nje cift konfliktual me Zotin Berisha, gjate karrieres tuaj te bashkepunimit 15 vjecar ose me gjere me te, ka pasur disa kompromise. Nga se jane frymezuar keto kompromise, kane qene pazare apo pjese e filozofise politike?

Une edhe Berisha nuk e kemi krijuar, por as nuk e kemi mbajtur njeri tjetrin ne politike. Ky realitet eshte ne syte e gjithe publikut. Kundershtarin nuk mund ta zgjedhesh. Historia e pluralizmit na vuri perballe njeri tjetrit, me metoda dhe menyra te ndryshme drejtimi dhe arsyetimi politik dhe, pavaresisht nga taktikat qe une kam perdorur, duke u terhequr per te shmangur konfliktet, duke investuar per te krijuar ne PS dhe ne lidershipet e majte, nje fryme kolegjialiteti dhe nje manover me te gjere se sa ngushtimi i skenes ne duele midis bajlozesh, me sa duket, historia jone, karakteri i saj ballkanik, gradualiteti me te cilin Ballkani dhe Shqiperia po evropianizohen, e beri te pashmangshme kete gje. Nderkaq, kane qene shume pozitive ngjarjet, ne te cilat dy lideret e dy kampeve kane arritur te arsyetojne, te leshojne, te ndertojne procese partneriteti dhe bashkepunimi bipartizan, te cilat kane sjelle me shume stabilitet ne vend, kane evituar kriza ku e ku me te renda se kjo aktualja - e cila eshte nje krize e stisur, si ato te lidhura me periudhen e pare te tranzicionit, me katastrofen socialekonomike paskomuniste, si marreveshjet e vitit 1991, me reformen e ndarjes se tokes per njerezit qe banojne ne territore te fshatit, etj. Apo, akoma me tragjike, gjendja katastrofike e krijuar ne Shqiperi, pas rebelimit popullor qe pasoi renien e firmave piramidale. Ne te gjitha keto raste, para se te gjej une dhe bashkepunetoret e mi, tryezat e dialogut dhe marreveshjeve te medha me Berishen apo palen tjeter, une kam kembengulur te zbatoj politika dhe mekanizma te cilat i kane dhene kundershtarit, opozites, shume me teper hapesire veprimi dhe integrimi ne sistem, se sa vota e popullit, sic ishin kryesimi i komisioneve parlamentare, apo i Kontrollit te Larte te Shtetit prej saj.

A i ka kushtuar Shqiperise, konflikti Nano-Berisha ne keto 20 vite, a i ka dhene kosto?

Nuk besoj se mund te jepet nje pergjigje bardhe e zi, kryekeput negative, apo kryekeput pozitive ndaj kesaj pyetjeje, qe eshte edhe nje nga sfidat e zhvillimit tone 20 vjecar. Une besoj se, edhe une edhe Berisha mund te kishim evituar shume gjera, ne perplasjen dhe ne pasojat negative qe kane sjelle konfliktet e ashpra te politikes shqiptare mbi zhvillimin e ekonomise dhe ritmin e hapjes, te integrimit me boten. Por, ne fund te fundit, une besoj se kemi manovruar ne kufijte e se mundshmes dhe kemi arritur ne momentet e duhura, shpesh edhe in extremis, te rivendosim hapesirat dhe raportet qe i kane sherbyer vendit me shume se sa e kane demtuar ate. Natyrisht, kur politika dhe zhvillimi politik i nje vendi personalizohet ne dy emra, bien protagonistet e tjere. Por shpesh, edhe une edhe Berisha, na eshte dashur te mbajme ne kurriz kostot e te tjereve, kostot e ekipeve, kostot e aventuriereve, qe jo gjithmone eshte e mundur te kontrollohen nga lideret ne kushte demokratike.

Ju keni pasur mundesine si nje njeri i fuqishem i ketij vendi, te shenjoni shume karriera, apo dhe te shkaterroni. Si jeni ndjere kur disa prej njerezit tuaj qe i keni mbeshtetur ne poste shume te rendesishme, si Majko, Meta apo Rama kane qene zhgenjyes?

Nuk besoj se kjo ceshtje mund te perballohet vetem me emocionet e mia, si promovues, mbeshtetes apo si lider i struktures, ne te cilen ata zhvilluan karrieren e tyre dhe u rriten. Sepse ky gjykim i takon, me shume se sa lidereve, mjedisit politik ne te cilin ata jane rritur dhe veprojne. Natyrisht, une nuk mund te fusja kusherinjte e mi ne udheheqjen apo ekipet e PS-se. Madje, nje nga tiparet qe kam kembengulur te mos njolloset asnjehere, ka qene pikerisht demotivimi i femijeve te mi, apo i familjareve te mi, per tu afruar me politiken aktive.

Ka pasur nje ide se djali juaj mund te perfshihej ne listat e PS-se edhe ne keto zgjedhje?

Mund te kete qarkulluar ndonje ide e tille, por nuk ka qene as e imja, as e djalit tim. Ne familjen tone kjo perjashtohej dhe ai vete ka zgjedhur te qendroje larg politikes si profesion.

Ka njerez qe thone, se ju jeni kryenec, ne shume raste kontrovers, rebel, eshte dicka qe ju ka ardhur nga pushteti, apo e keni pasur edhe me pare?

Ndoshta shfaqja e nje veprimi te papritur, lidhet me rebelimin ndaj nje situate anormale, apo nje padrejtesie apo zhvillimi te deformuar. Ne politik une mbetem nje rebel i tille, sepse kam zgjedhur shpesh me kosto edhe rrugen me te veshtire, edhe kunder rrymes, per te rivendosur gjendjen ne normalitet.

Keto erdhen nga pushteti apo ishin pjese e juaja?

Perkundrazi, une jam perpjekur dhe besoj kam mundur, qe jo vetem te mbaj larg efektet negative te pushtetit nga deformimi i karakterit tim njerezor dhe filozofise sime politike, por jam perpjekur dhe besoj kam arritur qe mjaft nga valet goditese dhe infektuese te pushtetit ndaj bashkepunetoreve te mi dhe ekipeve me te cilet kam punuar, gjithashtu t'i largoj dhe te siguroj nje mjedis me te shendoshe. Ju me pyesni me se lidhet karakteri im rebel. Me kane ndodhur shume paradokse dhe padrejtesira ne jete. Ne vitin e dyte te shkolles se mesme, tek Sami Frasheri, une u perjashtova nga shkolla per tre muaj, por dhashe provimet me nota te shkelqyera me pas. Me perjashtuan, sepse ne oren e fizkultures, aty ku merrnim vrull ne djemte per kercim se gjati, ne oborrin prapa shkolles, bashke me nje shok, shkuam te bejme ujet ne nje cep. Profesori i fizkultures e mori si sfide dhe, pa na lene te vishemi, na coi direkt ne drejtori. Aty filloi edhe trillimi, se dhe autoritarizmi asnjehere nuk mbeshtetet ne te verteta dhe ky ishte nje veprim autoritar. I thote nendrejtoreshes se shkolles: "Keta dy djemte, e tunden para vajzave te te gjithe shkolles ne penxhere"! Pastaj, kjo ngjarje perkoi dhe me kater djem te tjere te gjimnazit, qe kishin hapur vrima ne banjat e katit te 3 per te pare zyshat nga lart. Te gjashte pastaj na bashkuan ne nje grup dhe na derguan ne Uzinen Partizani per riedukim ne prodhim!

Cfare benit ju ne Uzinen Partizani?

Na vune ne patronazhin e disa komunisteve. Une, per shembull, isha ne patronazhin e sekretarit te organizates se repartit mekanik, - ku duhet te limoja apo mesoja limatricen per te bere bullona per tre muaj, - i cili vazhdonte e me perseriste te njejtat te paverteta qe kisha sajuar profesori i fizkultures. Aty zbulova se edhe njerezit e thjeshte nuk e durojne padrejtesine. Kur fillova t'i shpjegoj se nuk ka ndodhur keshtu, atehere sekretari i organizates se Uzines Partizani, nisi jo vetem qe te me besoje, por edhe te me qaje hallet e veta, se si e kishin lene pa te drejten e shkolles, me rroge te ulet. Ose nje episod krejt tjeter. Ne shkurt te vitit 1984, cuditerisht me kap lapsi ne listat e nje delegacioni te Bashkimit te Rinise Shqiptare per ne Afrike. Delegacionin e kryesonte Bashkim Hoxha, i cili ishte anetar i plenumit te BRPSH-se dhe kerkesa vinte nga drejtuesit revolucionare te nje grushti shteti, qe sapo kishte ndodhur ne Volten e siperme, ish koloni franceze, te cilet, duke degjuar radion dhe duke hyre ne kontakt me literaturen marksiste-leniniste, kerkojne nga Shqiperia-"fanare ndricues i revolucionit", t'i conte dy te rinj per eksperience. Nje gjendje ne kufijte e absurdit, sepse ajo qe ne gjetem atje ishte nje grup ushtarakesh te ushqyer mire ne kushtet e nje varferie te tejskajshme te popullit, i cili jetonte ne mes te etheve te verdha e te koleres. Therrisnin popullin ne disa fusha me balte dhe ne disa presidiume prej druri dhe leshonin vetem parulla - Rrofte revolucioni!, Poshte imperializmi! - dhe turmat ishin te detyruara te bertisnin vetem Urra! ose Poshte! Ne nje miting, duke shfrytezuar faktin qe une flisja rrjedhshem frengjisht, me ngecin ne dore nje megafon dhe me thone do ti flasesh turmes! Dhe aty provova se kisha elemente karizmi popullor. Aty thashe nje gje qe ishte e pakuptueshme per ta, se ishte jashte standardeve te britmave. Thashe: "Rrofte populli voltaik dhe revolucioni qe e ben zot ne shtepine e vet!" Papritmas, turma heshti, u hutua dhe nuk mundi te thoshte as Poshte! dhe as Rrofte! Ngjarje te tilla me kane sjelle natyrshem tek politika dhe arsyetimi politik mbi jeten, sepse padrejtesite personale dhe padrejtesite e udheheqjeve ne raport me masa te gjera njerezish, jane nje motiv i fuqishem per t'iu futur nje karriere politike qe ndryshon realitetet dhe boten.

A eshte e vertete qe ju keni qene shpesh here fyes dhe arrogant ne raport edhe me vartesit?

Te mos ngaterrojme jeten private me ate politike dhe shoqerore. Natyrisht, une besoj se investimi im i madh per te ndertuar marredhenie qe mbeshteten mbi bazen e solidaritetit, te mos perjashtimit te tjetrit, te kurimit me dhembshuri dhe dashuri te te metave dhe te veseve, jane ato qe dominojne ne jeten e PS apo ne marredheniet e saj me shoqerine dhe me politiken ne teresi. Pra barcaleta mund te tregohen shume, por ajo qe dominon eshte ajo qe me vjen sot ne forme mirenjohje dhe shperblimi te pakufishem nga te gjitha anet. Pikerisht vleresimi se u mungon ajo klime qe u arrit te ndertojme bashke ne 15 vjet!

Ne emisionin e kaluar u ankuat qe familjes tuaj i ishin vjedhur shtate bicikleta dhe pas 30 vitesh nuk e harronit nje fakt te tille. Nderkohe qe ju keni pasur akuza nga shtypi se keni vjedhur gjithe Shqiperine. Ishte shperblim per bicikletat apo jane thjesht akuza?

Mos harroni se dhe akuza me te cilen ne menyre te padrejte me burgosen ne vitin 1993, ishte formuluar "vjedhje ne favor te te treteve"!

Keni vjedhur ndonje gje ne te vertete ne 1991 - mund ta thoni - kane kaluar kaq shume vite?

Me lejoni te them se, po ta vinit veten ne rrethanat e vitit 1991, kryeministri e kishte te pamundur te ushtronte ndonje marifet te veprimtarise se tij, ne kushtet kur tregu ishte bosh dhe ndihmat nga bota ishin konserva ushqimesh dhe vaj. Pra, ka periudha apo rrethana qe mund te shkaktojne abuzimin me detyren dhe korrupsionin material, por jo nuk ka ndodhur me mua. Me lejoni t'ju them se sot, gjithnje e me shume me gezojne historite qe qarkullojne, se njerezit kane jetuar mire ne periudhen qe une kam qeverisur - 2002-2005! Duket se ato deshmojne serish qe une paskam vjedhur prape ne favor te tyre, ne favor te shumices!

Nderkohe qe keni fituar nje gjyq ne Itali nga i cili prisni te merrni disa milione euro?

Nuk eshte keq kur padrejtesite dhe demet e medha, jo vetem personale, kompensohen ne kete menyre.

Guvernatori me konfidoi ne nje rrefim pas intervistes tuaj se ju keni qene gjithsesi i lumtur edhe me 8 milione dollare te thesarit te Shqiperise ne 1991 se me '92 kishte mberritur vetem ne 2 milione dollare?

Duket se guvernatori i sotem eshte me i pasur se sa kur ka qene zevendes ne kohen e veshtire te vitit 1991.

Ju vendoset te divorcoheshit ne vitin 2001, perse e ndermoret kete akt?

Rrethanat e jetes sollen nderprerjen e nje marredhenie martesore dhe familjare, qe solli ne jete dy femijet e mi te mrekullueshem, apo te nje familje qe arriti te mbaje edhe barren e rende te burgut te babait. Ndoshta nje nga traumat qe la burgosja ne jeten time personale ishte pikerisht kjo gje. Nderkaq, ne shoqerine tone qe ende duhet te shkeputet nga disa vargonj te primitivizmit ballkanas, mungojne institucione alternative, te cilat nuk do ta detyronin politikanin te ishte transparent me publikun edhe per veprime te tilla te jetes se tij private. Ne boten moderne, ky eshte nje standard i sjelljes se politikaneve, ne rast se nje krize familjare iu ndodh, kudo behet publike. Me kete standard une kam takuar gjate veprimtarise sime si kryeminister, edhe kryeministra qe ishin tek bashkeshortja e katert, si Shrederi.

Nuk besoj se e patet zili per kete fakt?

Jam mire me kaq rrethana te favorshme dhe te disfavorshme ne jete. Nuk besoj se ky eshte nje kompeticion. Madje, shokeve te mi ne parti dhe ne politike ne ate kohe, u detyrova t'u perseris se nuk kam dhene ndonje direktive per te lene grate. Po me Shrederin kjo bisede u hap natyrshem, sepse martesa ime e pare ka marre fund ne pervjetorin e dites se renies se Murit te Berlinit, diku nga 9 tetori. Ai me thote me humor : "A e kishte fajin komunizmi qe ju deshtoi martesa"? Ne jeten time politike, me eshte dashur te perballoj me humor rrethana te tilla edhe ne Shtepine e Bardhe, ku ishim te pranishem ne ceremonine e zgjerimit te NATO-s me 2004 dhe duhej, qe nder 9 kryeministra perballe presidentit Bush dhe pjesetareve te stafit te tij, secili te fliste dy minuta. pasi u mendova gjate se cfare duhet te thoja ne 2 minuta, zgjodha kete fraze: "Zoti President, kjo eshte vetem dita e dyte me e rendesishme e jetes sime"! Presidenti Bush me ngacmon: "Mos valle, dita me e rendesishme e jetes tuaj eshte ajo kur u martuat me gruan tuaj te bukur"? I pergjigjem: "Zoti President, jeta private eshte tjeter gje dhe ajo e marteses se Shqiperise me komunitetin qe ju perfaqesoni, eshte dicka shume e rendesishme. Me lejoni t'ju them se dita me e rendesishme e jetes sime akoma nuk ka ardhur, ajo do te jete dita e integrimit te Shqiperise ne NATO"! Bushi reagoi si cowboy: "Ma hodhe qerrata"! Pra, dua te them se rrethanat e jetes, duhen administruar ne syte e publikut, sepse mungesa e transparences eshte nje handikap i madh dhe ne efikasitetin e ndertimit te marredhenieve ne lidhje me partnere brenda dhe jashte vendit.

Si e gjykoni krizen politike qe po kalon Shqiperia keto kohe?

Mua me vjen keq qe Shqiperia, pas nje numri pervojash te kesaj natyre, rikthehet ne te njejten situate absurde. Per mua kjo eshte nje krize e krijuar artificialisht. Jo vetem per arsyetimet tashme te njohura publikisht, - qe nje pale zgjedhje normale, te certifikuara jo vetem nga institucionet vendase, por edhe ato nderkombetare, prodhuan nje rezultat te qarte, - rinis fenomeni i kontestimit, i mosnjohjes dhe tashme kjo semundje ka perparuar aq shume, saqe po ndertohet per here te pare ne nje logjike anakronike, nje proces politik jashte sistemit, jashte institucioneve qe perfaqesojne demokracine dhe qe ruajne gjithe arritjet e zhvillimit deri me sot te shoqerise shqiptare ne demokraci.

A ka zgjidhje kjo krize?

Natyrisht qe ka zgjidhje, e cila nuk kalon vetem nga dialogu midis paleve, por kerkon edhe nje reforme qe rivendos standardet dhe institucionet e funksionimit te demokracise brenda partive dhe paleve, qe kane hyre serish ne konflikt. Une e shikoj me shume shqetesim gjendjen ne Partine Socialiste dhe si nevoje shume emergjente ndryshimin e saj!

Ky eshte nje mesazh per te majten?

Ky eshte nje mesazh i dites, por dhe i te ardhmes. PS, me kete personalizim te pushtetit dhe te veprimit politik qe ka krijuar konfliktin e sotem, nuk mund te kete frymemarrje dhe perspektive, per t'u rikthyer ne nje force kontribuuese te zhvillimit demokratik dhe qeverisjes te vendit.

Keni pasur ju kontakte me drejtues te PS-se qe kane qene pjese e kesaj partie edhe gjate kohes qe ju keni qene atje?

Une asnjehere nuk kam nderprere kontaktet me figurat kryesore te PS-se. Natyrisht, jo gjithcka eshte ne vullnetin tim, sepse ka syresh qe kane zgjedhur anen e erret te karrieres, apo te bejne karriere duke ecur mbrapsht. Por, mbaj kontakte me figura me te cilet kam punuar, kam bashkeqeverisur, me figura qe jane rritur bashke me mua, qe nga qendra deri ne nivelet me te skajshme te territorit. Vazhdoj te jem ne kontakt dhe te nxis rikthimin e standardeve dhe te solidaritetit qe rinderton aftesite konkurruese te PS-se. Te tille jane edhe ata qe sot po kerkojne me ngulm rivendosjen e principeve te pjesemarrjes dhe braktisjen e bojkotit.

Jeni ju pjese e ketij grupi zoti Nano?

Une nuk mund te zvogelohem kur jam midis gjithe socialisteve. Pra une kam mundur, si rregull, qe te integroj grupet e vogla ne komunitetin e madh te se majtes. Nuk e shoh kete grup si nje ciban. Perkundrazi, ky eshte nje grup bartesish te vlerave dhe eksperiencave me te vyera te PS-se dhe une jam i sigurt qe ata nuk jane te izoluar. Ndaj, do te vazhdoj t'i mbeshtes si dhe te nxis zgjerimin e hapesires te cilin shumica e socialisteve do te veprojne, si ne traditen e tyre, duke konkurruar ne institucione dhe duke i mposhtur kundershtaret me mjete demokratike.

Jemi ne kufijte e rreth pese oreve te nje interviste te gjate, ndoshta me te gjatat qe une kam pasur kur rrefehet jeta. Jeta juaj do te jete pjese e nje libri shume interesant me 23 prej personaliteteve me te rendesishem qe ky vend ka pasur ne 100 vjet, jo ne vetem 15 vitet e fundit. A eshte gjithe kjo interviste nje testament politik ne nje fare mase edhe nje lamtumire e jetes aktive politike?

Blendi, edhe ty do te te vinte keq te

KJ

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nje gje,eshte e vecante ne historin e pseudo-revolucjonit Shqiptar,me vendet e tjera te lindjes.

1)Ne vendet e lindjes,revolucjoni,u udhehoq me mbrapa nga persona te perndjekur nga sistemi komunist.
2)Keta persona,ishin te njohur,kishin kulturen dhe historin e jetes se tyre.

Ne Shqiperi.
1)Revolucioni,u udhehoq nga pjesmares te partis socljaliste-"ish" anetar-komunist.
2)Sali Berishen e Fatos Nanon,nuk i njihte njeri,se cfar o kush ishin.

Konkluzjoni del vete.(Nuk ka nevoje te shprehen,as Ramizi,as Nexhmia,as Saliu,as Fatosi.)

----------


## mondishall

Askush nuk e ka veshtire te argumentoje jeten e vet ne favor te vet, per me teper nje njeri i argasur si Nanoja. Ne shqiptaret kemi zakonin tradicional te perrallezohemi nga rrefenjat dhe te themi , uaa, cfare heroi paska qene, qe ka luftuar me kulcedren. E keshtu perrallat vazhdojne, perrallezuesi te kujtoje qe behet i besueshem dhe perralldegjuesi te rroje me kenaqesine e perralles. Edhe bar te hame ne, perrallat nuk i tradhetojme. Ato na ngopin me gjumin letargjik, per te kaluar dimrin e barkboshesise dhe trutharresise e keshtu cdo vit nga e para. Deri kur? Ja se nuk kane mbaruar akoma 1001 netet e perrallave.

----------


## Brari

rd

-

Përballja e Alisë me Berishën: Ju kërkova të hiqnit dorë, ja çfarë ndodhi, "u rrëzua komandanti legjendar"


Takimi sekret në zyrën e Alisë 55 minuta pas rënies së bustit


Debatet në Presidencë, reagimi i Berishës: "Bustin e rrëzoi urrejtja popullore, ai duhej të hiqej me kohë"


BLERIM ÇELA


Më 20 shkurt të vitit 1991, rreth orës 13 isha duke shkuar në selinë e Partisë Demokratike, e cila në atë kohë ishte tek Rruga e Kavajës. Rrugët ishin mbushur me protestues të shumtë në mbështetje të studentëve që ishin futur në grevën e urisë, për të hequr emrin e Enver Hoxhës nga Universiteti Shtetëror i Tiranës. Situata ishte e ndezur, policë me skafandra, qen policie e armë përpiqeshin të shpërndanin njerëzit. Protestuesit pasi demonstruan në shesh, u drejtuan nga monumenti i Enverit me thirrje për ta rrëzuar, ndërsa policia i pengonte me të gjitha forcat, ndërsa protestuesit shkulnin pllakat e trotuarit e qëllonin mbi policët. Unë u vendosa nën shkallët e gurta të ish-Ministrisë së Financave në anë të fillimrrugës së Kavajës, përballë monumentit duke parë veprimet e protestuesve që po përpiqeshin ta rrëzonin atë. Pas shumë përpjekjesh, ata mundën ta rrëzonin në orën 14 e 6 minuta. Sapo ra monumenti, mijëra protestues, ndoshta mbi 100 mijë thërrisnin të ekzaltuar: "E hodhëm, e hodhëm, e hodhëm qelbësirën" dhe përqafoheshin burra e gra, pleq e të rinj që nuk e njihnin fare njëri-tjetrin. U bashkova me gëzimin e njerëzve dhe pas disa minutash u sula drejt selisë së PD, e cila në atë kohë ishte në Rrugën e Kavajës përballë Kishës Ortodokse. Ngjita shkallët për tek zyra e z. Berisha, në katin e dytë dhe i thashë me një frymë se çfarë kishte ndodhur. Në atë kohë dëgjuam britma gëzimi në rrugë dhe dolëm në dritaren që shikonte nga Rruga e Kavajës. Po kalonte një grumbull i madh njerëzish të hipur mbi një zetor ku kishin vendosur kokën e monumentit, që ishte të paktën treçerek metër kub e madhe. Në atë kohë erdhën në zyrë zotërinjtë Eduard Selami dhe Edmond Trako.

Z. Berisha tha të shkonim në grevën e urisë në Qytetin e Studentëve. Hipën në një Fiat "Regata" të vjetër, që kryesisht e përdorte z. Berisha. Ata të tre u ulën në sediljen e dytë dhe unë në sediljen e parë. Tek ura e Rrugës së Elbasanit na bllokuan protestuesit, të cilët njohën z. Berisha. Ne zbritem dhe ata e ngritën në krahë duke thërritur "Berisha! Berisha!", "Liri-Demokraci!" dhe "E hoqëm qelbësirën". Ne vazhduam rrugën drejt e tek dera e grevistëve, të cilët nuk na lanë të futeshim brenda. Në atë kohë vjen një person, i cili i thotë z.Berisha se në orën 15 Presidenti Ramiz Alia inicionte një takim me partitë politike. Z. Berisha më thotë që do të shkonim së bashku meqenëse unë isha anëtar i kryesisë së PDSH dhe zotërinjtë Selami e Trako nuk ndodheshin aty në atë moment, sepse ishin bashkuar me protestuesit. Ne kishim vendosur në kryesi që në takimet me drejtuesit e lartë partiakë apo shtetërorë duhet të ishin të paktën 2 vetë nga pala jonë, prandaj u nisëm me një ARO 7-vendëshe të Televizionit, sepse makina jonë nuk dihej ku kishte ngelur nga rrëmuja.

Kur arritëm në sheshin para Universitetit (sot Nënë Tereza), pamë se vendi ishte rrethuar me ushtarakë të armatosur e me skafandra tamam si në një shtetrrethim. U futëm nga porta veriore e Presidencës drejt e në katin nëntokë, ku në një sallë mbledhjesh ishte një tavolinë e madhe vezake me mikrofona për folësit. Para se të uleshim u takuam me z. Spiro Dede, ish-sekretar i KQPPSH, i cili më pyeti se cili isha unë. I thashë emrin. Ai më tha se i vinte keq që ato ditë në gazetën "ZP" ishte shkruar një artikull i gabuar për mua, meqë kisha themeluar në Fabrikën e Tullave Durrës, një seksion të madh të PD. E falënderova dhe u ulëm në karriget që na caktuan.


2

Z. Berisha u ul në krahun e majtë të vendit kryesor, ku më vonë u ul ish-Presidenti Alia. Në krah të majtë të z. Berisha u ula unë, në të majtën time z. Agim Dardha, ish-sekretar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të Bashkimeve Profesionale, shoku im me të cilin kishim punuar disa vjet në H/Centralin e Komanit, pranë tij znj. Lumturi Rexha, kryetare e Bashkimit të Grave, në të majtë të saj ishte z. Marash Hajati, kryetar i Lidhjes së Gazetarëve e pranë tij z. Dritëro Agolli, kryetari i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve.

Përballë zotit Berisha u ul ish-Kryeministri Adil Çarçani, në krah të djathtë të tij z.Leka Shkurti i Frontit Demokratik, më në të djathtë z. Sabri Godo, kryetar i Partisë Republikane, që sapo ishte formuar, në krah të zotit Godo ishte z. Spiro Dede nga PPSH-ja.

Siç shihet, pjesa më e madhe e pjesëmarrësve ishin organizata e shoqata që ne sot i quajmë organizata joqeveritare, pra nuk ishin parti apo subjekte politike, siç i quante në atë kohë PPSH-ja.

Parti politike të vërteta ishim ne të PD-së, PR e z. Godo dhe PPSH-ja në pushtet. Në atë kohë vegjetonte edhe një parti e ashtuquajtur ekologjike, një patericë e PPSH-së, por nuk mbaj mend që në atë takim të ishte dhe kryetari i saj.

Pasi hyri ish-Presidenti Alia, që zuri vendin në krye të tavolinës dhe ish-Kryeministri Çarçani përballë zotit Berisha, e hapi mbledhjen me një ton të egër. Ai tha: "Kam tre ditë që i lutem Partisë Demokratike dhe Partisë Republikane që të mos kërkojnë heqjen e emrit të shokut Enver Hoxha nga universiteti dhe ja se ç'ndodhi, u rrëzua monumenti i komandantit legjendar të Luftës Nacional-Çlirimtare…''. Z. Godo e ndërpreu duke i thënë: "Jo Partia Republikane shoku Ramiz". Z. Alia u përgjigj: "Jo, jo Partia Republikane" dhe vazhdoi: "Nëse në lajmet e orës 16 do të jepet rrëzimi i monumentit, do të bëhet katrahurë në të gjithë Shqipërinë. Dikush nga të pranishmit tha se lajmi nuk duhej dhënë, por z. Alia tha se drejtor i Përgjithshëm i RTVSH ishte Sefedin Çela, një oportunist që mund ta jepte atë lajm.

Për t'i dalë të keqes përpara, vazhdoi z. Alia, të gjithë ne të bëjmë një deklaratë të përbashkët, në të cilën të dënojmë aktin vandal të rrëzimit të monumentit, ndryshe do të shpall gjendjen e jashtëzakonshme. Zoti Berisha iu përgjigj flakë për flakë: "Nuk kemi pse bëjmë deklaratë të përbashkët, secila parti ta bëjë për vete deklaratën sipas ideve të saj dhe nuk ka pse të shpallet gjendja e jashtëzakonshme". Atëherë z. Alia tha që secila parti të bëjë deklaratën e vet në TV.

E mori fjalën z. Dede, i cili i thotë: "Shoku Ramiz, me që ju jeni President i Republikës, më takon mua të dal në TV për të dhënë deklaratën në emër të PPSH-së. Unë do ta kritikoj Enver Hoxhën për ato të këqia që i ndodhën Shqipërisë për 50 vjet, ndryshe dërgo njeri tjetër. E merr fjalën z. Dritëro Agolli, i cili tha se familja Hoxha duhet të dalë në TV e të bëjë autokritikë për diktaturën e luftën e klasave. Heshtje! E merr fjalën z. Agim Dardha, një njeri i ndershëm dhe i drejtë, duke thënë: "Shoku Ramiz, kudo që shkojmë na shajnë aq sa na vjen turp ta quajmë veten komunistë, nuk na do njeri". "Mbylle more gojën!", i thotë z. Alia.


3

Zoti Godo në fjalën e tij tha që shoku Ramiz të krijonte Këshillin Presidencial dhe të mos e shpallte gjendjen e jashtëzakonshme. Pothuajse të njëjtat fjalë tha dhe z. Marash Hajati.

Ish-Presidenti Alia akuzoi z. Berisha për grevën e urisë, e cila tha ai, çoi në rrëzimin e monumentit të komandantit. Në atë kohë i vjen një letër dhe ai e lexon me zë të lartë se njëfarë Blendi Gonxhe me protestuesit kërcënon të zhvarrosë shokun Enver nga varrezat e dëshmorëve. Zoti Berisha iu përgjigj se monumentin e Enver Hoxhës e rrëzoi urrejtja popullore dhe studentët nuk janë përgjegjës për këtë. Emri i Enver Hoxhës, vazhdoi ai, duhej hequr me kohë nga universiteti se ai nuk e meritonte atë. Përsa i takon zhvarrimeve, vazhdoi: "Në trojet e mia në Tropojë, ka varre turqish e serbësh, por nuk i ka shkuar mendja askujt që t'i zhvarrosin. Çdo gjë bëhet në kohën e vet".

Në atë kohë e merr fjalën ish-Kryeministri Adil Çarçani: "Ju të Partisë Demokratike organizuat grevën e urisë dhe u keni çuar studentëve sheqer të helmuar. Ju jeni shkaktarët e kësaj gjendjeje të rëndë". Iu përgjigja unë duke i thënë se ju, shoku Adil, nga njëra anë na akuzoni si organizatorë të grevës së urisë dhe nga ana tjetër, u paskemi çuar sheqer të helmuar studentëve tanë. Kjo nuk ka asnjë kuptim. Studentët e organizuan vetë grevën e urisë dhe po vetë gjetën batanijet, ujin dhe sheqerin. Ne nuk na kanë lejuar as të futemi brenda e jo të kryenim ato veprime që thoni ju".

Pati dhe diskutime të tjera, por jo të kësaj rëndësie që përmenda. Të gjithë ishin kundër shpalljes së gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme. Pasi dolëm jashtë më thotë z. Berisha: "More Blerim, unë e dija të urtë këtë TAO-TAO-n, por ai qenka shumë i egër". Në atë kohë TAO-TAO quhej në popull Adil Çarçani. Tek vetura që sapo hipëm erdhi një burrë i gjatë me një çantë me gjuhën jashtë duke i rënë gjithë inat xhamit të makinës, duke sharë z. Berisha për rrëzimin e monumentit. Z. Berisha nuk reagoi, por i tha shoferit të nisej.

Kam afro 20 vjet që i ruaj këto shënime për një ngjarje të rëndësishme të asaj kohe që nuk është përmendur asnjëherë nga ndonjëri prej pjesëmarrësve në atë takim. Po i botoj, duke menduar se mund të vlejnë në kontekstin e ngjarjeve të asaj dite, që u regjistrua njëherë e përgjithmonë në memorien e popullit tonë. 

Ish-pjesëmarrës në takim 

Tiranë, më 19 shkurt 2010

----------

